# القول الفصيح فيمن بدل دين المسيح



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

أسئلة موجهه إلي كل مسيحي يعلم دينه بحق 
1- ما الغرض من الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيدينا الأن ؟ 
2- كيف وصل الكتاب المقدس إلينا بالصورة التي هو عليها الأن ؟ 
3-  هل الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي كل نعاليم المسيح ؟
4- لماذا لم يتم جمع الكتاب المقدس في حياة المسيح ؟ ومتي جمع ؟ وما مصادره ؟
5-  هل الذي قسم الكتاب المقدس إلي عهدين قديم وحديث هو المسيح نفسه ؟
6- هل يوجد  أناجيل أخري غير التي بين أيدينا الأن ؟ وإذا وجد لما لا تعرض ؟
7- لماذا تأخر الأعتراف بأسفار العهد الجديد 27  إلي زمن أثناسيوس ؟
8-  ما الأسس التي وضعت لقبول أسفار الكتاب المقدس لتميزه عن غيره من الكتابات ؟

* وأأسف علي الأطالة ولكن نرجو سرعة الرد من كل مسيحي يعلم دينه حق المعرفة ولا أريد الكثير من المداخلات إلا لأثراء الموضوع فقط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

*حضرتك انت فاهم اية ولا حضرتك بتنقل بس

اولا : كلامك يدل انك مش فاهم حاجة خالص

ثانيا : انت كاسر القوانين  في قانون المنتدي بيقول سوال لكل صفحة وانت جايب 8 في صفحة واحدة

ثالثا : انت كاتب الاسئله غلط  
مثال

لم تروح لواحد عايش في بيت من زمان جدا  وتقوله  انت ساكن هنا من اربع شهور انا اول مرة اشوفك ؟

مشكله مش في الراجل اللي ساكن مشكله فيك انك مش شايف  واللي شايفه بس هو الحقيقه  واللي مش شايفه مش حقيقي

تحياتي*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2011)

أسئلة مملوءة مغالطات ، مثل إدعائه : ((7- لماذا تأخر الأعتراف بأسفار العهد الجديد 27 إلي زمن أثناسيوس ؟))

فإن أسئلتك مملوءة مغالطات ، فمن أين لك أن تبحث عن الحق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

أولا / مشكور للأخوة أهتماهم بالرد  ما الخطا في الأسئلة والمثال من الأخ اوريجانوس المصري ليس له علاقة بالأسئلة الموضحة أنا أريد الرد ولو الأسئلة مغلوطة علمني أزاي اسأل وعليك أنت بالرد 
ثانيا / ليه أي سؤال يسأل يجب الرد الأول بالسخرية والأتهام بإنه لا يفهم أي شئ وأنه منقول ولنفترض جدلا أنه منقول مش بيقولوا أدي العيش لخبازه وأنتم أكيد أجدر الناس علي فهم الكتاب المقدس 
ثالثا / أكيد الواحد يبحث عن الحق بس لازم في البدايه يضل الطريق شويه في طفل بيولد من بطن أمه مفتح لازم ياخد فترة علي ما يبدأ يشوف


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> أسئلة موجهه إلي كل مسيحي يعلم دينه بحق
> 1- ما الغرض من الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيدينا الأن ؟
> 2- كيف وصل الكتاب المقدس إلينا بالصورة التي هو عليها الأن ؟
> 3-  هل الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي كل نعاليم المسيح ؟
> ...




يا نهار اسود ومنيل بـ 60 نيلة !!
دا كل سؤال تقريبا فيه علم كامل خاص بيه !!


اية اللي بتقوله ده يا اخ ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> أولا / مشكور للأخوة أهتماهم بالرد  ما الخطا في الأسئلة والمثال من الأخ اوريجانوس المصري ليس له علاقة بالأسئلة الموضحة أنا أريد الرد ولو الأسئلة مغلوطة علمني أزاي اسأل وعليك أنت بالرد
> ثانيا / ليه أي سؤال يسأل يجب الرد الأول بالسخرية والأتهام بإنه لا يفهم أي شئ وأنه منقول ولنفترض جدلا أنه منقول مش بيقولوا أدي العيش لخبازه وأنتم أكيد أجدر الناس علي فهم الكتاب المقدس
> ثالثا / أكيد الواحد يبحث عن الحق بس لازم في البدايه يضل الطريق شويه في طفل بيولد من بطن أمه مفتح لازم ياخد فترة علي ما يبدأ يشوف


*
علي فكرة مش في اي شخرية مني ليك

بس اتفضل انت بطرح اي سوال منهم واحنا نجيب عليه سوال واحد بس

وفي كل صفحة اطرح سوال علشان النظام 

قبل ما تطرح الاسئله اتفضل بقراءة القوانين 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=12

اتفضل احنا تحت امرك*


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

أولا / مشكور الأخ الكريم للمرة الثانية علي الأجابة ورد الدعوة ولكن كما نقول الغريب أعمي ولو كان بصير 
1- كيف وصل الكتاب المقدس إلينا بالصورة التي هو عليها الأن ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

عن طريق النسخ من جيل إلى آخر تماما كما وصلت إلينا الكتابات القديمة ولكن مع العناية الشديدة فى دقة النسخ وهذا بالطبع قبل ظهور الطباعة على ماهى علية الآن.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

*


soso_mem قال:



			أولا / مشكور الأخ الكريم للمرة الثانية علي الأجابة ورد الدعوة ولكن كما نقول الغريب أعمي ولو كان بصير 
1- كيف وصل الكتاب المقدس إلينا بالصورة التي هو عليها الأن ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعرف سوالك دا عاوز كتاب مش مقاله 

† (2بط 20:1-21) "عالمين هذا أولاً: أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص.لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس".


† منذ بداية الخليقة كان الله يتعامل مع البشرية بالتعليم الشفاهى والتقليد والتسليم من جيل الى جيل حتى عصر موسى النبى. وكان يكلمهم عن طريق الأنبياء أيضاً. كما ذكر القديس بولس الرسول قائلاً فى (عب 1:1) "الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى ابنه..." إلى أن أحتاجت البشرية إلى كتاب مكتوب ينظم العلاقة بين الله والإنسان عبر الزمان، ويعلن عن محبته وفدائه له، وكان لابد من شريعة مكتوبة تعضد التسليم وتضبط الشريعة الطبيعية فى الإنسان فكتب الله الشريعة الأدبية وسلمها لموسى النبى فى جبل سيناء على لوحى العهد ثم أوحى إليه بالأسفار الخمسة

(الناموس أو التوراة)
وأمره أن يكتب ذلك ويسلمه للأجيال (خر 4:17) "وقال الرب لموسى أكتب هذا تذكاراً فى الكتاب، وضعه فى مسامع يشوع"
وفى (تث 9:31) "وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بنى لاوى حاملى تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل" والذين بدورهم سلموها لأجيال بعدهم. لذلك نذكر المراحل التى مر بها الكتاب المقدس حتى وصل إلينا.


أولاً: مرحلة التعليم الشفاهى والتقليد والتسليم

† وبدأ التعليم الشفاهى للوصية من الله للبشرية، بداية من أبينا آدم وأمنا حواء، ثم توارثته الأجيال بالتسليم والتقليد المعاش مثال هابيل البار الذى قدم ذبيحة مقبولة لله من أبكار غنمه ولم تكن هناك وصية مكتوبة بذلك لكنه عاش الوصية بالتسليم ونظر الرب إليه كما فى (تك 4:4) "وقدم هابيل أيضاً من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها. فنظر الرب إلى هابيل وقربانه".

† كذلك نوح البار (تك 20:8) "وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب... فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا..."

(تك 20:8-21)

ولم تكن هناك وصية مكتوبة لكنه عاش الوصية بالتقليد والتسليم ثم سلمها للاجيال. حتى أننا نقرأ عن أبينا إبراهيم أنه فى (تك7:12-8)

"فبنى هناك مذبحاً للرب..."

وهكذا أبينا يعقوب فى بيت إيل أقام مذبحاً ودشنه (تك 28: 18) "وأقامه عموداً وصب زيتاً على رأسه".


† مثال آخر على حفظ الوصية بالتسليم والحياة المعاشة يوسف الصديق (تك 9:39) قائلاً: "كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم واخطئ الى الله" - ولم تكن وصية مكتوبة فى أيامه.حتى بعد الشريعة المكتوبة أوصى الرب بالشريعة الشفاهية قائلاً: (تث 9:4) "إنما أحترز واحفظ نفسك جداً لئلا تنسى الأمور التى ابصرت عيناك ولئلا تزول من قلبك كل أيام حياتك وعلمها أولادك وأولاد أولادك"

وفى (تث 7:6) "وقصها على أولادك وتكلم بها حين تجلس فى بيتك...".وكذلك فى العهد الجديد نذكر بعض الآيات التى تؤكد دور التسليم الشفاهى فى حفظ الوصية (2 تى 2:2) "وما سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناس أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين"

وفى (2يو 13،14) يقول " وكان لى كثير لأكتبه لكننى لست أريد ان أكتب إليك بحبر وقلم، ولكننى أرجو أن أراك عن قريب فنتكلم فماً لفم" وراجع (يو 30:20-31)، (يو 25:21).. الخ.

ثانياً: مرحلة الكتابة

† استغرقت قرابة 1600 سنة كتابة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه.
† أكثر من 40 شخصاً أشترك فى الكتابة، جميعهم من اليهود، ماعدا لوقا الإنجيلى (طبيب أنطاكى).
† العهد القديم (46 سفراً) أشترك فى كتابتها أكثر من 32 شخصاً.
† العهد الجديد 8 أشخاص سجلوا ما جاء فيه بالوحى الإلهى.
† والكتاب كتب فى ثلاثة قارات (آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا).

المواد التى كتب عليها الكتاب المقدس :
1 - الحجارة :
الوصايا العشرة كتبها الله باصبعه على الحجارة: فالكتابة على الحجر معروفة منذ العصر الحجرى حيث كان الإنسان يكتب على الحجارة أولاً (العصر الحجرى). وكتب يشوع على الحجارة
(يش 32:8) "وكتب هناك على الحجارة نسخة توراة موسى التى كتبها أمام بنى إسرائيل".
2- الدرج :
أ- من ورق البردى : المُصنع من نبتة قصبة البردى، وكانت تنمو فى المستنقعات فى مصر، وفى شمال فلسطين، ويصنع الورق من القشرة الرقيقة الداخلية للقصبة.
ب- من الجلد : جلد أغنام - ماعز - غزلان... المهم أن يكون حيوان طاهر.

† وكانت الكتابة فى أيام التوراة على الدرج فى صورة أعمدة من الداخل، وإذا أقتضى الأمر فمن الخارج أيضاً. وكان القارئ يفتح الدرج من ناحية خلال القراءة، ويغلقه من الناحية الأخرى. هكذا قال الرب لإرميا عن الدرج: "خذ لنفسك درج سفر وأكتب فيه كل الكلام الذى كلمتك به"

(إر 2:36).
3- الرقوق :
كانت تصنع من جلد الحيوانات الطاهرة، بطرق خاصة. وكان الرق أمتن من الورق البردى، ومتوافراً أكثر فى فلسطين.
4- المجلد :
هو مرحلة سابقة للكتاب الحديث، ويحتوى المجلد على عدد من الأوراق المخطوطة، المثبتة معاً عند طرفها وكانت المجلدات غالباً تحفظ ضمن غلافين، وبدأ أستخدامها فى القرن الثالث الميلادى.
5- السفر :
هو الكتاب (المحسوبة حروفه) لأن كلمة سُفريم هى من الفعل العبرى سُفير، بمعنى يحسب لأنهم كانوا يحسبون حروف الأسفار ويعملون إحصائية فى نهاية كل سفر بحروف السفر، والحرف المتوسط والكلمة المتوسطة والآية المتوسطة حتى يمكن ضبط النسخ الجديدة.

هل كانت الكتابة موجودة فى زمن موسى النبى ؟
موسى النبى تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين، ويوجد سند تاريخى على ذلك: قال جريبو فى رسالته التى حررها على رسالة شمبوليون الشهير (أول من قرأ اللغة الفرعونية المصرية القديمة) أن موسى النبى كان يكتب على البردى، بل ويوجد فى متحف (تورين) بردية مكتوبة بالقلم المصرى، تشتمل على وثيقة محررة فى عهد تحتمس الثالث، الذى يرجع عصره لأيام موسى النبى.
شروط الكاتب أو المترجم للكتاب :

أن يكون حكيماً - ويتطهر بالماء قبل الكتابة - يستعد بقلب خاشع - يستخدم جلد حيوان طاهر- لا يعتمد على ذهنه الخاص ولو بكلمة واحدة - ينطق بصوت مسموع ليشغل النظر والسمع - ولا يلتفت لأحد أثناء الكتابة - عندما يأتى أسم الله (لفظ الجلالة) يسجد قبل كتابته ويكتبه بقلم خاص - وكان لابد من المراجعة - وإذا وجد أكثر من ثلاثة أخطاء مصححة تحرق النسخة بالنار. (وكان الناسخون من الكهنة وبعد ذلك حل محلهم الكتبة من غير الكهنة).

† يقول فيلو اليهودى الإسكندرى: (إن اليهودى يفضل أن يموت عشرة آلاف مرة عن أن يسمح لكلمة واحدة أن تتبدل فى التوراة).

اللغة التى كُتب بها الكتاب المقدس :
1- اللغة العبرية : العهد القديم كُتب بالعبرية (والعبرية تحتوى على 22 حرفاً فى الأبجدية وتقرأ من اليمين إلى اليسار مثل العربية)، وتستخدم الأرقام من الحروف الأبجدية العبرية أيضاً مثل اليونانية والقبطية فى استخدام الأرقام.


† كُتب بالعبرية فيما عدا بعض الآيات والكلمات القليلة كُتبت بالآرامية، راجع (عز 8:4)، (عز 18:6)، (عز 12:7-26)،
(إر 11:10)، (دا 4:2)، (28:7) ونذكر منها.


† مثال (عز 12:7-26) رسالة "من أرتحشستا ملك الملوك إلى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة إله السماء الكامل إلى آخره" فالرسالة كتبت من ملك فارس باللغة الأرامية السائدة فى ذلك الوقت.


† مثال آخر (دا 4:2) فى موقف حلم نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل "فكلم الكلدانيون الملك بالآرامية عش أيها الملك إلى الأبد. أخبر عبيدك بالحلم فنبين تعبيره". وبعض مفردات آرامية فى سفر أستير ونشيد الأناشيد - وحزقيال ويونان.


† والخط العبرى هو أحد أشكال الكتابة الفينيقية وهى إحدى اللغات السامية وظلت مُستخدمة حتى القرن السادس قبل الميلاد (إلى السبى البابلى حيث حدث شئ من الخلط فى اللغات فيما بعد ذلك).
2- اللغة الآرامية : كُتبت بها بعض آيات وكلمات فى العهد القديم وبعض كلمات العهد الجديد (ويقال نسخة من انجيل متى) واللغة الآرامية شقيقة للغة العبرية. وهى تنقسم إلى قسمين :

† آرامية سريانية : وهى خليط بين العبرية ولغة الكنعانيين.

† آرامية كلدانية : وهى خليط بين العبرية ولغة الكلدانيين
(وهناك أكتشافات لكتابة كلدانية عامة ترجع 2000 ق.م).

3- اللغة اليونانية : العهد الجديد كُتب باللغة اليونانية (ماعدا إنجيل متى الذى يقال إنه كُتب باليونانية ومرة أخرى بالآرامية). - ولما كان الكتاب المقدس قد تُرجم إلى اليونانية (السبعينية) أصبحت اللغة السائدة فى الكتاب هى اللغة اليونانية.

مرحلة ما بعد الكتابة للعهد القديم :
الترجومات : أحتاج إليها اليهود بعد العودة من السبى لأنهم كانوا قد نسوا لغتهم وتكلموا بالآرامية (اللغة السائدة فى ذلك الوقت). ولما أستعصى عليهم فهم الأسفار المكتوبة بالعبرية فكان يصحبها ترجمة تفسيرية من اللاويين أثناء قراءة النص العبرى إلى الآرامية (نح 8:8) "وقرأوا فى السفر فى شريعة الله ببيان وفسروا المعنى وأفهموهم القراءة" وسميت الكتب التفسيرية فيما بعد بإسم الترجومات.

† العهد القديم كان يستخدم فى العبادة ويقرأ على مسامع الشعب: ويُذكر أن موسى النبى أعطى لكل سبط نسخة من التوراة بما فيهم سبط لاوى والكهنة ورؤساء الشعب لذلك كانت هناك نسخة فى الهيكل مع تابوت العهد وكانت توجد لدى الكهنة ورؤساء الأسباط. فلما تعرض الهيكل للحرق كانت توجد النسخ الباقية وهى التى أخذ منها عزرا الكاتب فيما بعد. وهذا يقودنا إلى مرحلة أخرى وهى

ثالثاً: مرحلة التجميع: ودور التقليد فى ذلك
† بالنسبة للعهد القديم : قام عزرا الكاتب الكاهن (وهو عزرا بن حلقيا من سبط لاوى من أحفاد فينحاس بن العازار بن هارون) بجمع الأسفار فى القرن الخامس ق.م فى أيام ارتحشستا الأول ملك الفرس. وأسس مجمع السنهدريم وسلمهم الأسفار المقدسة وأهتم بالمكتبة، وظلت هكذا إلى عصر الترجمة وما بعده.


† بالنسبة للعهد الجديد : بدأ يُكتب من عام 39م تقريباً حتى عام 98م وقبلها كان بالتقليد الشفاهى.


† تلاميذ الرسل (الآباء الرسوليين) قاموا بتجميع الأسفار وبعضها كان مُجمعاً مع الآباء الرسل أنفسهم لذلك طلب الرسول بولس من تلميذه تيموثاؤس قائلاً (2تى 7:4،13) "بادر أن تجىء إلى سريعاً... الرداء الذى تركته فى ترواس عند كاربس أحضره متى جئت والكتب أيضاً ولا سيما الرقوق".


† وبدأ يقتبس منها أباء القرن الأول والثانى والثالث الميلادى...


† وكانت توجد نسخ فى الكنائس للعبادة

(1كو 26:14). "متى اجتمعتم كل واحد لهُ مزمور لهُ تعليم..." والمخطوطات وحياة الآباء الأولين للكنيسة تؤكد ذلك؛ فمثلاً الشهيد يوستينوس (ولد 89م) أشار إلى أن الأناجيل والرسائل كتبها تلاميذ المسيح ورفقاؤهم. وهذا هو دور التقليد فى الحفاظ على الأسفار.


† ووثيقة موراتورى كُتبت فى منتصف القرن الثانى وأكتُشفت فى القرن الثامن عشر تتضمن الكثير من العهد الجديد.


† مجمع قرطاجنة 397م أقر صحة العهد الجديد، والقديس أوغسطينس قال (إنه ما كان يؤمن بالإنجيل لو لم يقل صوت الكنيسة الجامعة بذلك).

رابعاً: مرحلة الترجمة
† من أول وأشهر الترجمات للعهد القديم : الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية التى أمر بها بطليموس فلادلفيوس (285-246 ق.م). والذى أراد أن يحتفظ بنسخة من العهد القديم فى مكتبة الإسكندرية فارسل وأستدعى 70 شيخاً من علماء اليهود المتخصصين لترجمة النسخة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية (الإسكندرانية) التى أرساها الإسكندر الأكبر المقدونى وهكذا حدث حوالى
عام 250 ق.م تقريباً.
وإن كان البعض يذكر إنه كان عام 285 ق.م أى فى نفس السنة التى بدأ فيها بطليموس الثانى حكمه وهذا الأمر غير مؤكد؛ وهذه الترجمة تشمل العهد القديم وما كان موجوداً من الأسفار القانونية أيضاً؛ فى حين أن النسخة العبرية لم تُسجل إلا ما جمعه عزرا الكاهن الكاتب.

 وتوجد ترجمات أخرى للكتاب المقدس :

† الترجمة القبطية : حوالى عام 250م.
† الترجمة الحبشية : حوالى عام 330م.
† الترجمة السريانية : حوالى عام 400م.
† الترجمة اللاتينية : حوالى عام 400م (الفلجاتا أو الدارجة أو الشعبية) ترجمها القديس جيروم (إرينيموس) من العبرية واليونانية معاً، وقد سبق ذلك ترجمة لاتينية عن اليونانية فى منتصف القرن الثانى.
† الترجمة العربية : حوالى عام 867م.
† ترجمة أبن العسال : حوالى عام 1252م (العربية).
† الترجمة العربية : الإعلامية للكتاب المقدس كاملاً (1671م) بما فيه الأسفار القانونية.
† ترجمة الدومينيكان : الموصل بالعراق عام 1878م.
† الترجمة البيروتية : وهى أشهر ترجمات العهد الجديد 1865 م قام بها بطرس البستانى وكرنيليوس فان ديك، وعالى سميث، وهذب عبارتها الشيخ ناصف اليازجى والشيخ يوسف الأسير.
† ترجمة الشدياق : لندن (عام 1857م) ترجمها إلى العربية (فارس الشدياق).
† توجد ترجمة قبطية : للأناجيل الأربعة فقط صدرت 1935م - وأخرى صدرت 1978م.
† توجد أكثر من ألف ترجمة للكتاب بلغات العالم المختلفة.
خامساً: مرحلة أقتباسات الآباء من الكتاب المقدس: نذكر منهم
1- بابياس (نبغ 110م) ووضع تفسير للكتاب المقدس.
2- تاتيان تلميذ بابياس وكتب ما بين 150م-160م.
3- يوستينوس الشهيد (ولد 89م).
4- اكليمندس الرومانى 101م.
5- أغناطيوس الشهيد (القرن الأول).
6- بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب

(أستشهد 166م).
7- اكليمندس الأسكندرى (150-215م).
8- الراعى لهرماس (110-140م).
9- القديس بنتينوس مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية عام 180م وقد كان رواقياً، وأعتنق المسيحية... الخ.
10- إريناؤس (130- 200 تقريباً). 11- ترتليانوس (160-225)... الخ.

سادساً: مرحلة التقسيم والترتيب

† لم يكن هناك تقسيم للإصحاحات أو الآيات سوى سفر المزامير.
† وكان يوجد تقسيم قديم يرجع إلى عزرا الكاتب الذى قسم أسفار موسى إلى 699 جزءاً.
† أمونيوس الشماس الإسكندرى قسم الأناجيل الأربعة 1164 جزءاً (فى القرن 3م).
† توجد نسخة من الفلجاتا ترجع لـ 800 م مقسمة بطريقة خاصة.
† الكردينال هو جو قسم الكتاب المقدس لما هو عليه الآن 1240م.
† الراهب بجنينوس أول من باشر التقسيم إلى أعداد فى العهد القديم وهو الذى ترجم الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة اللاتينية.
† روبرت أستفانوس العالم الفرنسى قسم العهد الجديد كما هو الآن عام 1545م.
† والترجمة السبعينية رتبت الأسفار حسب الموضوعية لأسفار الخمسة (الشريعة) وتبدأ بالتكوين ثم الأسفار التاريخية كلها بما فيها القانونية بحيث وضعت سفر طوبيا ويهوديت بين سفرى نحميا وأستير (وتتمة أستير) - وسفر الحكمة وسفر يشوع بن سيراخ ضمن الأسفار الشعرية بعد نشيد الأناشيد، ثم الأنبياء الكبار ووضعت نبوة باروخ بعد مراثى إرميا ثم تتمة دانيال فى سفر دانيال - يليهم الأنبياء الصغار حتى سفرى المكابيين والذين كتبا عام 63 ق.م.
† ولكن الترجمة العبرية كانت تختلف فى ترتيب الأسفار بالإضافة إلى إنها لا تضم الأسفار القانونية التى لم يجمعها عزرا الكاهن الكاتب.

سابعاً: مرحلة الطباعة

† يذكر أن أول شخص أصدر نسخة مطبوعة للعهد الجديد كان هو ايراسموس عام 1516م.
أول طبعة للأناجيل الأربعة فى روما عام 1591م - وفى عام 1671م صدرت فى رومية الترجمة الإعلامية للكتاب المقدس بعهديه (عن الترجمة السبعينية) وكان فى هذه الطبعة الإعلامية النص العربى مع النص اللاتينى. وعليها أرتكزت الترجمات العربية التى صدرت فيما بعد.
† وفى عام 1752م طبعة روفائيل الطوخى عن القبطية بروما.
† وفى عام 1866م طبعة وليم واطس فى لندن مأخوذة عن ترجمة 1526م للعهد القديم.
† وفى عام 1866م طبعة وليم واطس فى لندن أيضاً عن ترجمة 1264م للعهد الجديد.
† طبعة بيروت 1865م وهى الأكثر انتشاراً وسبق الحديث عنها فى الترجمات.
† الطبعة اليسوعية للكاثوليك 1876م-1877م وتشمل كل الأسفار كما بالترجمة السبعينية من حيث عدد الأسفار وأعيدت فى عام 1986م، مع دمج العهدين وإضافة حواشى فى نهاية الأجزاء.
وتوجد طبعات بلغات العالم مرتكزة على الطبعات الأولى والمخطوطات والنسخ الأثرية.
شهادة النسخ والمخطوطات التى تشهد بصحة ودقة ما وصل إلينا من الأسفار المقدسة :
† وقد وصل عدد المخطوطات فى متاحف العالم شرقاً وغرباً عشرات الآلاف باللغة العبرية واليونانية والقبطية واللاتينية والسريانية... وغيرها ونذكر منها :
1- النسخة الفاتيكانية : ترجع لعام 328م فى عصر الملك قسطنطين والذى أمر بكتابة 50 نسخة من الكتاب المقدس على نفقة الدولة، وذلك لأنه قد صدر أمر سابقاً من دقلديانوس بحرق جميع الكتب المقدسة ولكن حفظ الرب الكتاب من أى ضرر. وتم نسخ المخطوطات المذكورة وتوزيعها وبقيت النسخة المذكورة فى الفاتيكان إلى يومنا هذا، ومثال آخر.
2- مخطوطات الجنيزة : التى تم إكتشافها بالقاهرة 1890م تحت معبد إبن عزرا بالقرب من الكنيسة المعلقة حيث كانت هناك أطلال كنيسة قديمة فاكتشفوا حوالى 200 ألف مخطوطة تخص الكتاب المقدس، وأمور كنسية أخرى ووصلت إلى متاحف العالم.
3- المخطوطات السريانية : حيث أكتُشف عدد 350 مخطوطة باللغة السريانية البسيطة (البشيطا) وترجع إلى القرن الخامس والقرن السادس الميلادى.
4- مخطوطات يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن 3م : وجدت فى مصر ويوجد منها حوالى 2207 تمثل القراءات الكنسية وهى مأخوذة عن الكتاب المقدس.
5- مخطوطات البحر الميت (وادى قمران) : التى ترجع للقرن 3 ق.م حتى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى وتم اكتشافها عام 1947م.
6- ما جاء فى جريدة الأهرام 1991م : إنه تم العثور على مخطوطة لإنجيل متى فى الأقصر، يرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 60م، وهذا يؤكد أنه فى أقل من عقدين من الزمان وصلت نسخة مخطوطة من إنجيل متى إلى مصر.
7- إنجيل يوحنا باللغة القبطية : من القرن العاشر وجد بدير الملاك غبريال سنة 1998، عن طريق البعثة البولندية، ومحفوظ بدير الملاك غبريال العامر بالفيوم. وقد ذكرنا هذا على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر. ونذكر بعض الآيات الكتابية التى تؤكد حفاظ الله خلال الزمن على كتابه المقدس، ووصوله إلينا هكذا رغم ما تعرض له.
آيات كتابية :
† (أش 16:34) "فتشوا فى سفر الرب وأقرأوا. واحدة من هذه لا تفقد لأن فمه هو قد أمر. وروحه هو جمعها". هذه الآية توضح تماماً كيف وصلنا الكتاب المقدس.
† (2مك 13:2-14) "وقد شُرح ذلك فى السجلات والتذاكر التى لنحميا وكيف أنشأ مكتبة جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء وكتابات داود ورسائل الملوك فى التقادم. وكذلك جمع يهوذا كل ما فقد منا فى الحرب التى حدثت لنا وهو عندنا"، وما سبق هو رسالة من إرمياء النبى إلى الذين فى السبى يطمئنهم على الأسفار المقدسة ويطالبهم بالتمسك بالشريعة الإلهية. وتوجد أدلة كثيرة فى العهد القديم على ذلك.
ولكننا نذكر آيات من العهد الجديد أيضاً.
† فى مجمع الناصرة فدُفع إليه سفر إشعياء النبى... "ثم طوى السفر وسلمه الى الخادم وجلس" (لو 16:4-20) ولم يعترض السيد المسيح على أى شئ فى السفر.
† الخصى الحبشى قال الكتاب عنه (أع 28:8) "وكان راجعاً وجالساً على مركبته وهو يقرأ النبى إشعياء".
† والقديس بولس أوصى تلميذه تيموثاؤس قائل (2تى 13:4) ".. ولا سيما الرقوق" وختاماً نقول كما قال الروح القدس (2تى 16:3) "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر...".

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

تحب تقرأ كتاب كامل للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط ؟


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

* مشكور الأخ اوريجانوس المصري بجد أجابة رائعة لاتخرج إلا من فم رجل فاهم واعي لدينه وأنا بطبيعتي أحب الأجابة المستفيضة لا الأجابات المختصرة 
* - ذكرت حضرتك قائلا :- 
   ((  تلاميذ الرسل (الآباء الرسوليين) قاموا بتجميع الأسفار وبعضها كان مُجمعاً مع الآباء الرسل أنفسهم  ، † وبدأ يقتبس منها أباء القرن الأول والثانى والثالث الميلادى )) 
 * الأناجيل التي بين أيدينا تسمي ( متي ولوقا ويوحنا ومرقس ) هل طبق عليها نفس الكلام التي ذكرته حضرتك شاكرا 
* ولكن أرجو أن لا تزهق مني سريعا وأسف علي الأطالة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> * مشكور الأخ اوريجانوس المصري بجد أجابة رائعة لاتخرج إلا من فم رجل فاهم واعي لدينه وأنا بطبيعتي أحب الأجابة المستفيضة لا الأجابات المختصرة
> * - ذكرت حضرتك قائلا :-
> ((  تلاميذ الرسل (الآباء الرسوليين) قاموا بتجميع الأسفار وبعضها كان مُجمعاً مع الآباء الرسل أنفسهم  ، † وبدأ يقتبس منها أباء القرن الأول والثانى والثالث الميلادى ))
> * الأناجيل التي بين أيدينا تسمي ( متي ولوقا ويوحنا ومرقس ) هل طبق عليها نفس الكلام التي ذكرته حضرتك شاكرا
> * ولكن أرجو أن لا تزهق مني سريعا وأسف علي الأطالة



*اخي الحبيب ركز

شايف العنوان اللي فوق كلامك علي طول 




			† بالنسبة للعهد الجديد : بدأ يُكتب من عام 39م تقريباً حتى عام 98م وقبلها كان بالتقليد الشفاهى.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني الكلام علي العهد الجديد كله بما فيهم الانجيل ( متي ولوقا ويوحنا ومرقس )  وهذا بشاهد كتابي  لذلك طلب الرسول بولس من تلميذه تيموثاؤس قائلاً (2تى 7:4،13) "بادر أن تجىء إلى سريعاً... الرداء الذى تركته فى ترواس عند كاربس أحضره متى جئت والكتب أيضاً ولا سيما الرقوق".
بجانب هذا الاقتباسات  وبدأ يقتبس منها أباء القرن الأول والثانى والثالث الميلادى...
*


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

في بعض المشاكل التي واجهتني مثل : -
*أ- كيف كتب الكتاب المقدس في 1600 سنة ولم يشترك في كتابته عدد لا يتجاوز 40 شحص لو ان كل شحص عاش 100 سنة أفتراضا لم يصلوا إلي 1600 سنة*
ب_* ذكرت بعض الصفات التي يجب أن تتوافر في الرجل الذي ينسخ الكتاب قائلا *
أن يكون حكيماً - ويتطهر بالماء قبل الكتابة - يستعد بقلب خاشع - يستخدم جلد حيوان طاهر- لا يعتمد على ذهنه الخاص ولو بكلمة واحدة - ينطق بصوت مسموع ليشغل النظر والسمع - ولا يلتفت لأحد أثناء الكتابة - عندما يأتى أسم الله (لفظ الجلالة) يسجد قبل كتابته ويكتبه بقلم خاص - وكان لابد من المراجعة - وإذا وجد أكثر من ثلاثة أخطاء مصححة تحرق النسخة بالنار. (وكان الناسخون من الكهنة وبعد ذلك حل محلهم الكتبة من غير الكهنة) ، † يقول فيلو اليهودى الإسكندرى: (إن اليهودى يفضل أن يموت عشرة آلاف مرة عن أن يسمح لكلمة واحدة أن تتبدل فى التوراة).
* المفهوم من ذلك لصاحب العقل السليم أن تكون التوراة التي بين أيدينا الأن ( العهد القديم ) هي نفسها التي تداولتها الكهنة والحكماء من قبل ولكن يوجد أراء أخري لذلك فيقول صاحب كتاب فكرة عامة عن الكتاب المُقدس والذى يصف لنا وضع العهد القديم ((حيث ذكر بأن كتاب العهد القديم لا يضم كل الكتابات الدينية التي ظهرت علي مدي تاريخ الشعب اليهودي الطويل ولكنه شمل مجموعة مختارة منها تميزت بسلطان الكلمة الموحي بها من الله ))
من لخص هذة المصادر وأنتج العهد القديم .؟؟؟ ... ومن امره بذلك .. وعلى أي أساس تمت عملية التلخيص ... ولماذا يلخص الله لنا الوحى ؟؟؟

ج_ م*ا هو التقليد المتبع عندكم لقبول أي سفر من الأسفار *
علمت أن التقليد هو التعليم الذى حُفظ فى الكنيسة منذ عهد الرسل ..وظل يتناقله المؤمنون خلفا عن سلف ...
ولكن هناك أخنلاف بين كل كنيسة والأخري فمثلا هل نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية ونرفض سفر الرؤيا ؟؟؟ ...أم نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الغربية ونرفض الرسالة الى العبرانيين ؟؟ ...ام نعود لتقليد الكنيسة السورية ونتبع كتاب الدياطسرون ؟؟؟ هل نؤمن برسالة إرميا التى كان يؤمن بها الاباء اليونانيون الاوائل والتى كان يعتبرها الاباء سفر قانونى ...ام نتركها كما فعل الاباء الان ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

*



			أ- كيف كتب الكتاب المقدس في 1600 سنة ولم يشترك في كتابته عدد لا يتجاوز 40 شحص لو ان كل شحص عاش 100 سنة أفتراضا لم يصلوا إلي 1600 سنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو كل شخص عاش 100 سنه نحسبها
100*40 = 4000 سنه         أى أكثر من 1600 سنه بمراحل
ده على أساس فرضيتك هل هناك إعتراض على هذه النقطة*


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم يجب أن تتفهم مشكورا أني لا أعرض مسألة حسابية ولكن الكلام مجازي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> أخي الكريم يجب أن تتفهم مشكورا أني لا أعرض مسألة حسابية ولكن الكلام مجازي


مش لاقى وجه إعتراض بين 1600 سنة و40 كاتب إيه إعتراضك بالظبط.


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

أخي لا يوجد أعتراض ولكن 40 شخص مجتمعون يتفاوت عمر الشخص من الأخر 10 ، 20 ، 30 سنةلاموضوع مش هياخد اكتر من 200 سنة ، أو علي أسوأ الظروف 300 سنة  وأرجع وأقول المسألة ليست حسابية كيف أن الكتاب الذي تتعبد به إلي الله يجمع في 1600 وخلال تلك الفترة ماذا كان المسيحيون يتعبدون بالأنجيل الذي في يد الأباء في الكنيسة وده الأكيد فهل الكتاب المقدس مكانه الكنيسة فقط


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

خي لا يوجد أعتراض ولكن 40 شخص مجتمعون يتفاوت عمر الشخص من الأخر 10 ، 20 ، 30 سنةلاموضوع مش هياخد اكتر من 200 سنة ، أو علي أسوأ الظروف 300 سنة وأرجع وأقول المسألة ليست حسابية كيف أن الكتاب الذي تتعبد به إلي الله يجمع في 1600 وخلال تلك الفترة بماذا كان المسيحيون يتعبدون  طبعا بالأنجيل الذي في يد الأباء في الكنيسة وده الأكيد فهل الكتاب المقدس مكانه الكنيسة فقط


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> أخي لا يوجد أعتراض ولكن 40 شخص مجتمعون يتفاوت عمر الشخص من الأخر 10 ، 20 ، 30 سنةلاموضوع مش هياخد اكتر من 200 سنة ، أو علي أسوأ الظروف 300 سنة  وأرجع وأقول المسألة ليست حسابية كيف أن الكتاب الذي تتعبد به إلي الله يجمع في 1600 وخلال تلك الفترة ماذا كان المسيحيون يتعبدون بالأنجيل الذي في يد الأباء في الكنيسة وده الأكيد فهل الكتاب المقدس مكانه الكنيسة فقط


أولا لايوجد أى إعتراض بالفعل بين عدد السنين وعدد الأشخاص فهم بالفعل *أربعين شخصا بين أول كاتب فيهم إلى آخر كاتب 1600 سنة.
من قال أن هناك مسيحيين قبل القرن الأول الميلادى  الكتاب المقدس انتهى كتابة آخر أسفارة مع نهاية القرن الأول الميلاى على أكبر تقدير والمسيحية بدأت فى القرن الأول الميلادى 
ببساطة مع بداية المسيحية كان الكتاب المقدس موجودا كاملا .
*


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

أهو ده التوضيح ياعم مشكورا وياريت بقيت الأسئلة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

> ب_ ذكرت بعض الصفات التي يجب أن تتوافر في الرجل الذي ينسخ الكتاب قائلا
> أن يكون حكيماً - ويتطهر بالماء قبل الكتابة - يستعد بقلب خاشع - يستخدم جلد حيوان طاهر- لا يعتمد على ذهنه الخاص ولو بكلمة واحدة - ينطق بصوت مسموع ليشغل النظر والسمع - ولا يلتفت لأحد أثناء الكتابة - عندما يأتى أسم الله (لفظ الجلالة) يسجد قبل كتابته ويكتبه بقلم خاص - وكان لابد من المراجعة - وإذا وجد أكثر من ثلاثة أخطاء مصححة تحرق النسخة بالنار. (وكان الناسخون من الكهنة وبعد ذلك حل محلهم الكتبة من غير الكهنة) ، † يقول فيلو اليهودى الإسكندرى: (إن اليهودى يفضل أن يموت عشرة آلاف مرة عن أن يسمح لكلمة واحدة أن تتبدل فى التوراة).
> * المفهوم من ذلك لصاحب العقل السليم أن تكون التوراة التي بين أيدينا الأن ( العهد القديم ) هي نفسها التي تداولتها الكهنة والحكماء من قبل ولكن يوجد أراء أخري لذلك فيقول صاحب كتاب فكرة عامة عن الكتاب المُقدس والذى يصف لنا وضع العهد القديم ((حيث ذكر بأن كتاب العهد القديم لا يضم كل الكتابات الدينية التي ظهرت علي مدي تاريخ الشعب اليهودي الطويل ولكنه شمل مجموعة مختارة منها تميزت بسلطان الكلمة الموحي بها من الله ))
> من لخص هذة المصادر وأنتج العهد القديم .؟؟؟ ... ومن امره بذلك .. وعلى أي أساس تمت عملية التلخيص ... ولماذا يلخص الله لنا الوحى ؟؟؟


*ببساطة معنى الكلام أن الكتاب المقدس شمل كل ماهو موحى به من أسفار أما الكتب اليهودية المنتشرة وكتابها بشر سواء شعريه أو نثرية ولكنها غير موحى بها فهى بطبيعة لم تجمع مع الأسفار المقدسة بالكتاب المقدس.
هل الكلام واضح؟*


----------



## تيمو (15 يونيو 2011)

1- ما الغرض من الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيدينا الأن ؟ 
الغرض منه أن يُعلن للناس البشارة بمجيء المخلّص ، هو كلنة الله للبشر ..

2- كيف وصل الكتاب المقدس إلينا بالصورة التي هو عليها الأن ؟ 


3- هل الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي كل نعاليم المسيح ؟
تعاليمه نعم أما أفعاله لا ، لأنه كما ختم انجيل يوحنا كلامه قائلاً: و اشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة امين


4- لماذا لم يتم جمع الكتاب المقدس في حياة المسيح ؟ ومتي جمع ؟ وما مصادره ؟
لأننا لا نؤمن بشيء اسمه كتاب بينزل على أنبياء ، فالمسيح لم يكن بين يديه كتاب اسمه انجيل نزل عليه على فترات ..

5- هل الذي قسم الكتاب المقدس إلي عهدين قديم وحديث هو المسيح نفسه ؟
الذي قسّم هذه التقسيمات الكنيسة لأن العهد القديم هو كتاب اليهود أما الجديد فهو الإنجيل 

6- هل يوجد أناجيل أخري غير التي بين أيدينا الأن ؟ وإذا وجد لما لا تعرض ؟
موجودة وتُسمّى المنحولة ، وهي معروضة ، بإمكان أياً كان الإطلاع عليها 

8- ما الأسس التي وضعت لقبول أسفار الكتاب المقدس لتميزه عن غيره من الكتابات ؟
مع أن السؤال غير واضح ، لا يوجد شيء اسمه أساس لقبول هذه الأسفار لأنها مقبولة دون حاجة لأي أساسات ...


----------



## soso_mem (15 يونيو 2011)

_ ما هو التقليد المتبع عندكم لقبول أي سفر من الأسفار 
 علمت أن التقليد هو التعليم الذى حُفظ فى الكنيسة منذ عهد الرسل ..وظل يتناقله المؤمنون خلفا عن سلف ...
 ولكن هناك أخنلاف بين كل كنيسة والأخري فمثلا هل نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية ونرفض سفر الرؤيا ؟؟؟ ...أم نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الغربية ونرفض الرسالة الى العبرانيين ؟؟ ...ام نعود لتقليد الكنيسة السورية ونتبع كتاب الدياطسرون ؟؟؟ هل نؤمن برسالة إرميا التى كان يؤمن بها الاباء اليونانيون الاوائل والتى كان يعتبرها الاباء سفر قانونى ...ام نتركها كما فعل الاباء الان ؟


----------



## تيمو (15 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> _ ما هو التقليد المتبع عندكم لقبول أي سفر من الأسفار
> علمت أن التقليد هو التعليم الذى حُفظ فى الكنيسة منذ عهد الرسل ..وظل يتناقله المؤمنون خلفا عن سلف ...
> ولكن هناك أخنلاف بين كل كنيسة والأخري فمثلا هل نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية ونرفض سفر الرؤيا ؟؟؟ ...أم نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الغربية ونرفض الرسالة الى العبرانيين ؟؟ ...ام نعود لتقليد الكنيسة السورية ونتبع كتاب الدياطسرون ؟؟؟ هل نؤمن برسالة إرميا التى كان يؤمن بها الاباء اليونانيون الاوائل والتى كان يعتبرها الاباء سفر قانونى ...ام نتركها كما فعل الاباء الان ؟



ومن قال أن الكنيسة الشرقية ترفض سفر الرؤيا؟ سفر الرؤيا من الأسفار المقبولة لدى جميع الكنائس ، أما لماذا كانت رؤيا موضع تساؤلات ليس بسبب المحتوى ، بل بسبب من هو كاتبها ، وهذا يندرج أيضاً على الرسالة إلى العبرانيين من حيثُ من هو الكاتب وليس المحتوى أو العقيدة ، ولكن سواء العبرانيين أو الرؤيا فكلاهما أسفار موحى بها ولا تختلف أياً من الكنائس فيها ..

التقليد يا صديقي لا يختلف من حيثُ الأسفار الموحى بل قد يختلف في تفسير أو طقوس معينة


----------



## حنا السرياني (15 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> _





soso_mem قال:


> ..ولكن هناك أخنلاف بين كل كنيسة والأخري فمثلا هل نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية ونرفض سفر الرؤيا ؟؟؟ ...أم نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الغربية ونرفض الرسالة الى العبرانيين ؟؟ ...ام نعود لتقليد الكنيسة السورية ونتبع كتاب الدياطسرون ؟؟؟ هل نؤمن برسالة إرميا التى كان يؤمن بها الاباء اليونانيون الاوائل والتى كان يعتبرها الاباء سفر قانونى ...ام نتركها كما فعل الاباء الان ؟


كلامك عباره عن مغالطات كبيره
اولا سفر الرؤيه معترف به في جميع الكنائس شرقا وغربا
و هذا هو حال رساله بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين
كنيستنا السريانيه ليس لديها كتاب يختلف عن كتاب الطوائف الاخري
و الديتاسرون هي البشارات الاربعه اي الاناجيل الاربعه التي و ضعها السرياني تاتيان في مجلد واحد و اسماها الدياتسرون اي الرباعي
سمعت الكثير من اسماء الكتب الابوكريفيه و هذه اول مره اسمع عن وجود شئ اسمه رساله ارميا
الرجاء التاكد من المعومات قبل الطرح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

*الكتاب المقدس هو نفس الكتاب فى كل كنائس العالم ولايختلف من كنيسة لأخرى أو من طائفة لأخرى أيضا هو نفسة من القرون الميلادية الأولى.
ملحوظة: ياريت توضيح ماهى رسالة أرميا لأنه على حد علمى لايوجد كتاب منحول بهذا الإسم.*


----------



## soso_mem (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكوريين الأخوة علي الرد ولكن يجب أن تعلموا جيدا الكلام المغلوط أحضرته من كتب تنسب إلي المسيحية مثال :-

1*-  راجعوا كتاب فكرة عامة عن الكتاب المقدس ص 76 *ستعلمون جيدا أن الكنيسة الغربية كانت لا تعترف بقانونية الرسالة إلي العبرانيين بينما كنا نحن في الشرق لا نؤمن بقانونية سفر الرؤيا وراجع أيضا دائرة المعارف 

2-  أما بالنسبة  لرسالة إرميا  راجع دائرة المعارف الكتابية  لتتأكد من الكلام إلي جانب أنه تم 
الأعتراف بها في مجمع لاودكيه 360م

3- من حيث لا يوجد خلاف بين الطائفةوالأخري  كيف ذلك  والكنيسة الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية ...التى تقبل الأسفار القانونية الثانية  بينما لا تقبلها  البروتستانت وتلقبها بالمنحولة  وذلك لأن أصحاب هذة الكتب لم يقولوا أنها وحى ..وأن بها أخطاء عقائدية وتاريخية ولأن المجامع الكنسية الأولى اعتبرتها غير قانوني ،
نترك ذلك ونتجول في الكنيسة الحبشية التي تؤمن 81 سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس وهي 46 سفر في العهد القدبم  و  35  سفر للعهد الحديث

4- وتقول أيضا أن الكتاب المقدس واحد وهو نفسه الموجود في القرون الأولي كيف ذلك  والكتاب المقدس لدى اكليمندس كان يوجد به سفر رؤيا بطرس .....اما كتاب اوريجانوس كان لا يوجد به هذا السفر ...ولكن يوجد به سفر أعمال بولس ..وهذا السفر غير موجود فى كتاب اكليمندس المُقدس 
 وللأسف سفر رؤيا بطرس وسفر أعمال بولس .....غير موجودين فى الكتاب المقدس الحالى .......
 والكتاب المقدس الحالى يوجد به رسالة بطرس الثانية ....التى كان لا يؤمن بها أكليمندس وأوريجانوس وللأدلة علي كلامي راجعوا كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة الكتاب السادس وتفسير وليم باركلي

ولو أخطأت في بعض الأشياء أرجو من الأخوة أن تصحح لي وشكرا جزيلا علي المتابعة معي وعدم الزهق  من الأسئلة الكتير


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

‏[‏QUOTE=soso_mem;2850592‎‏]مشكوريين الأخوة علي الرد ولكن يجب أن تعلموا جيدا الكلام المغلوط ‏أحضرته من كتب تنسب إلي المسيحية مثال :-‏

‏1[‏SIZE="4"]*[U‏]-  راجعوا كتاب فكرة عامة عن الكتاب المقدس ص 76 [/‏U]*[/SIZE‏]ستعلمون ‏جيدا أن الكنيسة الغربية كانت لا تعترف بقانونية الرسالة إلي العبرانيين بينما كنا نحن في الشرق لا نؤمن بقانونية ‏سفر الرؤيا وراجع أيضا دائرة المعارف ‏
‏[/‏QUOTE‏]‏

ونحن أجبناك يا صديقي أن الخلاف وعدم قبولهما في البداية بسبب الشك في نسبة الكتّاب وليس المحتوى ، ولكن ‏الآن لا اختلاف بين الكنائس من حيث الأسفار ...‏


‏[‏QUOTE=soso_mem;2850592]2‎‏-  أما بالنسبة  لرسالة إرميا  راجع دائرة المعارف الكتابية  لتتأكد من ‏الكلام إلي جانب أنه تم الأعتراف بها في مجمع لاودكيه 360م

‏3- من حيث لا يوجد خلاف بين الطائفةوالأخري  كيف ذلك  والكنيسة الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية ...التى تقبل ‏الأسفار القانونية الثانية  بينما لا تقبلها  البروتستانت وتلقبها بالمنحولة  وذلك لأن أصحاب هذة الكتب لم يقولوا ‏أنها وحى ..وأن بها أخطاء عقائدية وتاريخية ولأن المجامع الكنسية الأولى اعتبرتها غير قانوني ،
نترك ذلك ونتجول في الكنيسة الحبشية التي تؤمن 81 سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس وهي 46 سفر في العهد ‏القدبم  و  35  سفر للعهد الحديث‏
‏[/‏QUOTE‏]‏

عزيزي قبول هذه الأسفار من عدمها لا يعني خلاف في الكتاب المقدّس ، لأن الأسفار القانونية الثانية غير ‏محسوبة ضمن تقسيمات الكتاب المقدّس الخمسة والمتفق عليها من كل الكنائس ، وهي تقع تحت بند منفصل ، ‏ولكن هذا لا يعني اختلاف ‏

وبالمناسبة لا يوجد من يقول أن بها أخطاء عقائدية ، ولكن سبب رفض الكنائس البروتستانتية قبولها لأن اليهود ‏أنفسهم رفضوها ولم يشملوها في أسفارهم ، علماً بأن الإنجيل اقتبس منها أشياء ..‏


‏[‏QUOTE=soso_mem;2850592‎‏]‏
‏4- وتقول أيضا أن الكتاب المقدس واحد وهو نفسه الموجود في القرون الأولي كيف ذلك  والكتاب المقدس لدى ‏اكليمندس كان يوجد به سفر رؤيا بطرس .....اما كتاب اوريجانوس كان لا يوجد به هذا السفر ...ولكن يوجد به ‏سفر أعمال بولس ..وهذا السفر غير موجود فى كتاب اكليمندس المُقدس ‏
‏ وللأسف سفر رؤيا بطرس وسفر أعمال بولس .....غير موجودين فى الكتاب المقدس الحالى .......‏
‏ والكتاب المقدس الحالى يوجد به رسالة بطرس الثانية ....التى كان لا يؤمن بها أكليمندس وأوريجانوس وللأدلة ‏علي كلامي راجعوا كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة الكتاب السادس وتفسير وليم باركلي

ولو أخطأت في بعض الأشياء أرجو من الأخوة أن تصحح لي وشكرا جزيلا علي المتابعة معي وعدم الزهق  من ‏الأسئلة الكتير[/‏QUOTE‏]‏

قبول أسفار من عدمها سببه ليس العقيدة ، بل من هو الكاتب ، لأن أغلب الأسفار المرفوضة من الكنيسة تؤكّد ‏إلوهية المسيح بما لا يقبل الشك ، ولكن قبولها من عدمه سببه نسبة الكاتب وهل اقتبس منها الآباء الأوائل وعمر ‏المخطوطة ، وهل وجدت في مخطوطات أكثر ...‏

هذه الأسفار جميعها موجودة لمن أراد الإطلاع عليها ...‏


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> _ ما هو التقليد المتبع عندكم لقبول أي سفر من الأسفار
> علمت أن التقليد هو التعليم الذى حُفظ فى الكنيسة منذ عهد الرسل ..وظل يتناقله المؤمنون خلفا عن سلف ...
> ولكن هناك أخنلاف بين كل كنيسة والأخري فمثلا هل نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية ونرفض سفر الرؤيا ؟؟؟ ...أم نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الغربية ونرفض الرسالة الى العبرانيين ؟؟ ...ام نعود لتقليد الكنيسة السورية ونتبع كتاب الدياطسرون ؟؟؟ هل نؤمن برسالة إرميا التى كان يؤمن بها الاباء اليونانيون الاوائل والتى كان يعتبرها الاباء سفر قانونى ...ام نتركها كما فعل الاباء الان ؟



*اخي الحبيب الفاضل

لو حضرتك فهمت كلامي في المرة الاول من الشرح هتلقي 

تلاميذ الرسل (الآباء الرسوليين) قاموا بتجميع الأسفار وبعضها كان مُجمعاً مع الآباء الرسل أنفسهم لذلك طلب الرسول بولس من تلميذه تيموثاؤس قائلاً (2تى 7:4،13) "بادر أن تجىء إلى سريعاً... الرداء الذى تركته فى ترواس عند كاربس أحضره متى جئت والكتب أيضاً ولا سيما الرقوق".

تم تجميع جميع الكتب الرسل  هذا هو الكتاب المقدس تم تجميعه بالتقليد والتسليم  ونسخه الي جميع دول العالم والاقتباس منه ولم يكن في ذلك الوقت اي كتب منحولة اي غير قانونية  ولكن بعد القرن الثالث  بدات تظهر كتب منحوبة  لذلك قام الاباء بكتابه قائمه باسماء الكتب المقدسة  وليس اختيار  كتب مقدسة  مرة اخري 

لا يوجد اختلاف بين الكنائس من حيث التلقيد في الكتب المقدسة ولكن كان هناك اراء فيما بعد عن  من هو كاتب بعض الاسفار مثل رساله العبرانين ولكنه معروفه انها لبولس ولكن كان في اراء اخري 

وليس في قبول او رفض الاسفار
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

*


soso_mem قال:



			مشكوريين الأخوة علي الرد ولكن يجب أن تعلموا جيدا الكلام المغلوط أحضرته من كتب تنسب إلي المسيحية مثال :-

1-  راجعوا كتاب فكرة عامة عن الكتاب المقدس ص 76 ستعلمون جيدا أن الكنيسة الغربية كانت لا تعترف بقانونية الرسالة إلي العبرانيين بينما كنا نحن في الشرق لا نؤمن بقانونية سفر الرؤيا وراجع أيضا دائرة المعارف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يا اخي الحبيب هجيبلك من الكتب اللي بتقول عليها علشان تعرف الفرق بين النقل والبحث

شوف كدة

في دائرة المعارف
الرسالة إلى العبرانيين هي السفر التاسع عشر في أسفار العهد الجديد ، فهي تأتي بعد رسائل الرسول بولس الثلاث عشرة . أما في المخطوطات الكبرى ، المكتوبة بالخط الثلث ، فتقع بين رسائل الرسول بولس إلى الكنائس السبع ، ورسائله الأربع الأخرى المرسلة إلى أفراد . وتقع في مخطوطة  " شستر بيتي " ( P46- Chester Beatty )  - وهي أقدم المخطوطات للعهد الجديد ( إذ ترجع إلى القرن الثاني ) –  بعد الرسالة إلى رومية مباشرة ( وهو نفس موقعها في السريانية القديمة ) . وفي المخطوطات القبطية الصعيدية ، تقع بعد الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس . وفي إحدى مخطوطات لينينجراد ، تقع بعد الرسالة إلى غلاطية .

اي انها من كتب العد الجديد كتب قانونيه 

ام الاختلاف في 

أولاً –  الكاتب : لا يُعلم –  على وجه اليقين –  كاتب هذه الرسالة ، فقد نُسبت في الأسكندرية إلى الرسول بولس منذ منتصف القرن الثاني ، رغم اعتراف أكليمندس وأوريجانوس بوجود بعض الاعتراضات على ذلك ، فقد صرَّح أوريجانوس بأن " الله وحده يعلم حقيقة هذا الأمر "  ( كما جاء في تاريخ يوسابيوس ) .

لحظت ماذا تقول  ارجوك يا اخي تبحث ولا تنقل حتي تستفيد




			2-  أما بالنسبة  لرسالة إرميا  راجع دائرة المعارف الكتابية  لتتأكد من الكلام إلي جانب أنه تم 
الأعتراف بها في مجمع لاودكيه 360م
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من الافضل انك تدرس بدل ان تنقل

هذه الرساله فهي جزء من سفر باروخ من الاسفار القانونية الثانيه المعترف بيها من جميع الكنائس الرسولية

 شوف ماذا كتب دائرة المعارف

إرميا : رسالة إرميا :

أولاً - العنوان : وهو حسب المخطوطتين الفاتيكانية والإسكندرانية " رسالة إرميا " ولكن يوجد بالمخطوطة الفاتيكانية وغيرها عنوان إضافي لتقديم الرسالة : " نسخة من الرسالة التي أرسلها إرميا إلى المسبيين إلى بابل بواسطة نبوخذ نصر ملك البابليين ، وليعلمهم بما أمره به الرب " أما مايلي ذلك ، فهو ليس رسالة بل عرضاً تهكمياً لحماقة عبادة الأوثان . أما فكرة تقديمها كرسالة من إرميا ، فمرجع ذلك قد يكون ما جاء بإرميا 29 : 1 … الخ .

ثانياً  - قانوينة الرسالة وقيمتها : كان الآباء اليونانيون الأوائل ، يميلون - بوجه عام - إلى اعتبار الرسالة جزءاً من الأسفار القانونية ، لذلك تذكر في قوائم الأسفار القانونية لأوريجانوس وأبيفانيوس وكيرلس الأورشليمي وأثناسيوس ، وعليه فقد اعترف بها رسميا في مجمع لاودكية ( 360 م ) .

 وايضا

-   ذهب بعد ذلك باروخ إلى بابل أرض السبي وكتب هناك هذه النبوءة. وهو ذهب إلى بابل بعد خمس سنوات من إحراق أورشليم. وباروخ هو كاتب السفر ما عدا الإصحاح الأخير فهو رسالة من إرمياء النبي لليهود الذين كان ملك بابل مزمعاً أن يسوقهم إلى  السبي في بابل. وكتبه باروخ في بابل سنة 581ق.م. إذ أن حريق أورشبيم كان في سنة 586 ق.م؟

4- السفر كتب أولاً باللغة العبرية وكان معتبراً أنه جزء مكمل لسفر إرمياء ثم ترجم لليونانية ومكانه يأتي بعد سفر المراثي لإرمياء النبي.

5-   أقرت مجامع كثيرة بقانونية هذا السفر وإستشهد به أباء كثيرون.

لو عاوز اكتر علشان تتعلم
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...kh/Tafseer-Sefr-Barookh__00-introduction.html





			3- من حيث لا يوجد خلاف بين الطائفةوالأخري  كيف ذلك  والكنيسة الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية ...التى تقبل الأسفار القانونية الثانية  بينما لا تقبلها  البروتستانت وتلقبها بالمنحولة  وذلك لأن أصحاب هذة الكتب لم يقولوا أنها وحى ..وأن بها أخطاء عقائدية وتاريخية ولأن المجامع الكنسية الأولى اعتبرتها غير قانوني ،
نترك ذلك ونتجول في الكنيسة الحبشية التي تؤمن 81 سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس وهي 46 سفر في العهد القدبم  و  35  سفر للعهد الحديث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي الحبيب هذه الاسفار ليس بها اخطاء ولكن سبب  رفض البروتسانت لها

انها  البروتنسنانت قامت بطبع النسخ العبرية ولم يكن فيها هذه الاسفار فقد فقدت من النسخه لسبب ما  لذلك اكتفي البروتنسنانت بنسخه اليهود في ذلك الوقت

وفي فس الوقت قام بعض علماء  الببروتنسانت بضافتهم الي الكتاب المقدس في الطبعه المشتركة  ويمكن اتاكد من ذلك

ووفي نفس الوقت قببلتهم الكنائس الرسوليه انه تسليم رسولي كما شرحت لك  بجانب وجوهم في نسخ كثيرة جدا  

فهمت ؟



			4- وتقول أيضا أن الكتاب المقدس واحد وهو نفسه الموجود في القرون الأولي كيف ذلك  والكتاب المقدس لدى اكليمندس كان يوجد به سفر رؤيا بطرس .....اما كتاب اوريجانوس كان لا يوجد به هذا السفر ...ولكن يوجد به سفر أعمال بولس ..وهذا السفر غير موجود فى كتاب اكليمندس المُقدس 
 وللأسف سفر رؤيا بطرس وسفر أعمال بولس .....غير موجودين فى الكتاب المقدس الحالى .......
 والكتاب المقدس الحالى يوجد به رسالة بطرس الثانية ....التى كان لا يؤمن بها أكليمندس وأوريجانوس وللأدلة علي كلامي راجعوا كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة الكتاب السادس وتفسير وليم باركلي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الرجاء وضع اسم الكتاب والصفحة حتي ادرس الكلم ولا انقل بدون فهم ودراسه 

حتي لا يصبح مثل غيرهم من الكلام السابق





			ولو أخطأت في بعض الأشياء أرجو من الأخوة أن تصحح لي وشكرا جزيلا علي المتابعة معي وعدم الزهق  من الأسئلة الكتير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قمت تصحيح  من اجل الدراسه وليس النقل

اتمني في المرة القادمة يكون دراسه وليس نقل

تحياتي لك *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> خي لا يوجد أعتراض ولكن 40 شخص مجتمعون يتفاوت عمر الشخص من الأخر 10 ، 20 ، 30 سنةلاموضوع مش هياخد اكتر من 200 سنة ، أو علي أسوأ الظروف 300 سنة وأرجع وأقول المسألة ليست حسابية كيف أن الكتاب الذي تتعبد به إلي الله يجمع في 1600 وخلال تلك الفترة بماذا كان المسيحيون يتعبدون  طبعا بالأنجيل الذي في يد الأباء في الكنيسة وده الأكيد فهل الكتاب المقدس مكانه الكنيسة فقط



++++++++++++++++

هؤلاء لم يتناوبوا الكتابة 

بل دوَّنوا الأسفار المختلفة فى أزمنة مختلفة 

خطة الله للخلاص كانت مستمرة ولم تتوقف ، فطوال هذه الفترة كان الله يرسل أنبياء عديدين ، و طوال هذه الفترة ، كانت تحدث أحداث ، يتم تسجيلها بواسطة هؤلاء الأنبياء الذين أرسلهم الله

الكتاب المقدس هو مجموعة أسفار أى كتب ، فى أزمنة متعاقبة ، سجلها أنبياء العهد القديم ثم رسل العهد الجديد


----------



## حنا السرياني (16 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> 4- وتقول أيضا أن الكتاب المقدس واحد وهو نفسه الموجود في القرون الأولي كيف ذلك والكتاب المقدس لدى اكليمندس كان يوجد به سفر رؤيا بطرس .....اما كتاب اوريجانوس كان لا يوجد به هذا السفر ...ولكن يوجد به سفر أعمال بولس ..وهذا السفر غير موجود فى كتاب اكليمندس المُقدس
> وللأسف سفر رؤيا بطرس وسفر أعمال بولس .....غير موجودين فى الكتاب المقدس الحالى .......
> والكتاب المقدس الحالى يوجد به رسالة بطرس الثانية ....التى كان لا يؤمن بها أكليمندس وأوريجانوس وللأدلة علي كلامي راجعوا كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة الكتاب السادس وتفسير وليم باركلي
> 
> ولو أخطأت في بعض الأشياء أرجو من الأخوة أن تصحح لي وشكرا جزيلا علي المتابعة معي وعدم الزهق من الأسئلة الكتير


مغالطات شنيعه جدا ولا يسقط فيها سوي الذي لا يفقه ابجديات الايمان المسيحي
هناك قديسان من القرن الثاني اسمهما اكليمندس الاسكندري و اكلميندس الروماني الرجاء التدقيق قبل الطرح
و لن اطترق الي مسالة قانونيه الاسفار
رؤيا بطرس باقدم نسخه لها قد كتبت بعد ممات الاكلميندسين فكيف يدراجنها ضمن الاسفار المقدسه وهي لم تكتب بعد
و كتاب اعمال بولس هو احدث من رؤيا بطرس و هو كتاب غنوسي لم يدرجه احد ضمن الاسفار القانونيه
و كتابنا المقدس يحتوي علي رسالتين لبطرس الرسول و ليس واحده
و بالمناسبه رؤيا بطرس و اعمال بولس موجودان اليوم و لم نقم باحراقهما و بامكانك تصفحهم و اليك الرابط
http://www.gnosis.org/naghamm/apopet.html
http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/text/actspaul.html
الاول لرؤيا بطرس
والثاني لاعمال بولس


----------



## soso_mem (17 يونيو 2011)

كل مرة من المرات أريد أن أكرر شكري وأعجابي بردودكم الأكثر من رائعة ولكن أخي الكريم أود قبل الدخول في الحديث قلت مرارا نفترض جدلا أني نقلت فأريد التفسير منكم  لأن هذا الموقع موجود لذلك 

1- أولا انا أتحدث عن أكليمندس السكندري  الذي قال يقول عنه القمص بسيط نقلا عن يوسابيوس 
 [ أنه أستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل ] وكان يقبل رسالة برنابا ورؤيا بطرس وكان يعتبرهما أسفار قانونية ....!! وهذا ما ذكره يوسابيوس القيصرى ( تاريخ الكنيسة ) كتاب 6 فصل 13
و كتاب 6 فصل 14  و دائرة المعارف 


***** *الكتب المسماة بالرؤى المنسوبة للرسل:*

V رؤيا بطرس: وترجع إلى ما قبل 180م، وتختلف عن رؤيا بطرس  الغنوسية. وقد لاقى هذا الكتاب بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض لا يؤيدون قراءتها في الكنيسة. وهكذا نجد أن التحفظ عليها قديم منذ العصور الأولي. ويشير إليها ثاوفيلس الإنطاكي، ويقتبس منها أكليمندس الإسكندري، ويسجل سوزومين في القرن الخامس أنها كانت مازالت تقرأ في الكنائس سنوياً في يوم جمعة الصلب. ولكن في الجانب الآخر نجد يوسابيوس يرفضها مع غيرها من الكتب الأبوكريفية عن بطرس، ويرفض معها أيضاً راعي هرماس ورسالة برنابا وأعمال بولس، ويعتبرها من الكتب الزائفة. ومع ذلك لقي الكتاب رواجاً في الشرق والغرب، وانتقلت الأفكار التي به إلى غيره من المؤلفات مثل الأقوال السبيليانية ورؤيا بولس ورؤيا توما حتى عصر دانتي وكوميدياه الإِلهية. ويستدل من كتابات الآباء على أن الكتاب يرجع إلى القرن الثاني، ويحتمل أنه يرجع إلى النصف الأول منه

[/UR]

وده كلام منقول من موقع الأنبا تكلا يؤكد أن أكليمندس السكندري كان يقتبس من رؤيا بطرس وده رد علي كلام من قال رؤيا بطرس باقدم نسخه لها قد كتبت بعد ممات اكليمندس فكيف يدراجنها ضمن الاسفار المقدسه وهي لم تكتب بعد عشان تعرفوا مين الذي يبحث دون وعي 

***** يا جماعة أنا بتكلم في وادي وأنتم تتكلمون في وادي أخر أنا قلت 
أن الكنيسة الغربية كانت لا تعترف بقانونية الرسالة إلي العبرانيين بينما كنا نحن في الشرق لا نؤمن بقانونية سفر الرؤيا وراجع أيضا دائرة المعارف

**** ماذا عن كتاب المكابيين  هل نؤمن بثلاثة كتب للمكابيين مثل المؤمنين فى الكنيسة الأولى ..أم نؤمن بكتابين فقط كما تؤمن الكنيسة الان ؟؟ وده مش كلامي ده كلام  المجموع الصفوى لأبن العسال - صفحة 44

أنا أتحدث لما هذا الشقاق كنيسة تؤمن بشئ والأخري توافق عليه وترفض شئ أخر أليس كل هذا كلام الرب يعني بمعني أخر هل كل واحد كان يتبع هواه اللي يعجبه يقبله 

والأخ الذي قال بأني ناقل فلا مانع من النقل مادام شروط النقل موجودة وهي وجود الدليل مع الأمانة في النقل  فيجب أحترام كلامي ولا يستخف يه لأني لم أنقص كلامك شئ  وعشان كده 
راجع  فكرة عامة عن الكتاب المقدس - صفحة 76
أول ثلاث سطور أو لو تحب قرأة الصفحة كلها كما تشاء  لأنك لا تستطيع البحث في دائرة المعارف أو تبحث علي ما تريد لا ما أريد ولا ما أدعم به كلامي الذي من المفترض أنك ترد عليه وتوضحه لمن لا يفهمه  


وأخوتي الأعزاء أود أنة أقول  لماذاا لم تتطرقوا إلي الكنيسة الحبشية والتي تؤمن 81 سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس 

يقول الدكتور فهيم عزيز  ...ان قانونية هذا الكتاب لم تتم فى وقت واحد بل استمرت مدة طويلة ...ولم تقف الكنائس المختلفة موقفا موحداً من الأسفار المختلفة ...بل اختلفت اراء الكنائس جهة بعض الأسفار واستمرت فى ذلك حقبة طويلة  

مضمون الكلام لأي عاقل أنه أختلف علي كثير من الأسفار من حيث قانونيته من عدمه  ، وهل كلام الله يختلف عليه  


**** بالنسبة لمن قال (((بالمناسبة لا يوجد من يقول أن بها أخطاء عقائدية ، ولكن سبب رفض الكنائس البروتستانتية قبولها لأن اليهود ‏أنفسهم رفضوها ولم يشملوها في أسفارهم ، علماً بأن الإنجيل اقتبس منها أشياء .. ))))) ‏
كيف ذلك أنظر كتاب  علم اللاهوت النظامى - جيمس أنس (ترجمة منيس عبد النور ) - صفحة 51


**** سؤال أخر هل معني أن السفر لو لم يعرف كاتبه لا نقبله 
لو قلت نعم ستكون كاذب ولو قلت لا ستكون أيضا كاذب وسأبين بعد ردكم الكريم 


وبعدين يا أخي منذ بداية كلامي قلت أني لا أريد أحد يتكلم إلا وهو يعي ما يقول وفاهم 
أحد الأخوة كتب تعليق لا يعرف شئ عن سفر أرميا يبقي مين الذي يبحث دون فهم المكتوب ،  وأنا لا أحب طريقة فرق تسد  يعني كتيير يخش يعلق طب أنا هرد علي مين فيكم ويضيع في النهاية فائدة البحث
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...ere-Lost-Bible-Books-28-Fake-Revelations.html


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

soso_mem قال:


> 1- أولا انا أتحدث عن أكليمندس السكندري  الذي قال يقول عنه القمص بسيط نقلا عن يوسابيوس
> [ أنه أستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل ] وكان يقبل رسالة برنابا ورؤيا بطرس وكان يعتبرهما أسفار قانونية ....!! وهذا ما ذكره يوسابيوس القيصرى ( تاريخ الكنيسة ) كتاب 6 فصل 13



معلش يا صديقي ، دعك من المداخلات الطويلة ، والنقاط الكثيرة ودعنا نتناقش في هذه الجزيئية بالذات ، أنتَ تقول أن أكليمندس السكندري كان يعتبرهم أسفار قانونية بناءً على كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة ، فلو عدنا إلى كتاب 6 فصل 13 ، لا نقرأ أنه يعترف بهم بل مكتوب:

*قدّم وصفاً موجزاً لجميع الأسفار القانونية دون أن يحذف الأسفار المتنازع عليها ، *

ولو عدنا في ذات الكتاب للكتاب الثالث الفصل الثالث ، نقرأ العبارة التالية:

*على أنني سأحرص أن أبين في مؤلفي التاريخي، علاوة على التسلسل الرسمي ما اعتاد كتاب الكنيسة اقتباسه من وقت لآخر من الأسفار المتنازع عليها، وما قالوه عن الأسفار القانونية المقبولة ، وعن غيرها ...*

فهل هذا يعني أن هناك إعتراف بقانونية أي من الكتب الغير موجودة حالياً وبين أيدينا ؟ هذه الكتب كانت محل شك ، ليس بسبب محتواها ، وأعيد وأكرر لك هذه العبارة ، ليس بسبب المحتوى ، بل بسبب من هو الكاتب ونسبة الكاتب .

أرجو أن نبقى في هذه الجزيئية .. 

وشكراً


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يونيو 2011)

*


soso_mem قال:



كل مرة من المرات أريد أن أكرر شكري وأعجابي بردودكم الأكثر من رائعة ولكن أخي الكريم أود قبل الدخول في الحديث قلت مرارا نفترض جدلا أني نقلت فأريد التفسير منكم  لأن هذا الموقع موجود لذلك 

1- أولا انا أتحدث عن أكليمندس السكندري  الذي قال يقول عنه القمص بسيط نقلا عن يوسابيوس 
 [ أنه أستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل ] وكان يقبل رسالة برنابا ورؤيا بطرس وكان يعتبرهما أسفار قانونية ....!! وهذا ما ذكره يوسابيوس القيصرى ( تاريخ الكنيسة ) كتاب 6 فصل 13
و كتاب 6 فصل 14  و دائرة المعارف 



أنقر للتوسيع...


لكن لي رجاء حدد موضوع واحد فقط  لا تتكلم في 100 موضوع مرة واحدة

اولا سوف انقل الجز كامل من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط

 إكليمندس الأسكندرى (150-215م):

مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية وتلميذ العلامة بنتينوس ومعلم كل من العلامة أوريجانوس وهيبوليتوس، وكان واسع المعرفة بالأدب والفلسفة ودارساً للأسفار المقدسة، ويصفه يوسابيوس القيصرى بأنه "كان متمرساً فى الأسفار المقدسة (119)"، وينقل عن كتابة وصف المناظر Hypotyposes" أنه استلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل، فقد كان هو نفسه خليفة تلاميذ الرسل أو كما يقول عن نفسه انه "التالى لخلفاء الرسل" (120)، "ويعترف بأن أصدقاءه قد طلبوا منه بإلحاح أن يكتب من أجل – الأجيال المتعاقبة – التقاليد التى سمعها من الشيوخ الأقدمين (121)" وذلك باعتباره أحد خلفائهم. وينقل عنه يوسابيوس قوله عن معلميه الذين استلم منهم التقليد "وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقى للتعليم المبارك، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يستلمه عن أبيه (وقليلون هم الذين شابهوا آباءهم)، حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية (122)".

ويبين لنا وحدة أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، القديم والجديد، ككلمة الله بقوله "لدينا كمصدراً للتعلم: الرب، وكل ما كتب بواسطة الأنبياء، والإنجيل، والرسل المطوبين (123)".

واقتبس واستشهد بجميع أسفار العهد الجديد، حسب ما جاء فى مجموعة "أباء ما قبل نيقية – ANF" (124)، حوالى 1433 مرة، منها 591 مرة من الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة و731 مرة من رسائل بولس الرسول و111 مرة من بقية أسفار العهد الجديد، ولم يترك سفراً واحداً لم يستشهد به أو يقتبس منه.

ويقول عن تدوين الأناجيل الأربعة كما ينقل عن يوسابيوس القيصرى :

"وفى نفس الكتاب أيضاً يقدم إكليمندس تقليد الآباء الأولين عن ترتيب الأناجيل على الوجه التالى: فيقول آلهتكم الإنجيلين المتضمنين نسب المسيح كتبا أولاً. وكانت مناسبة كتابة الإنجيل بحسب مرقس هكذا: لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً فى روما. وأعلن الإنجيل بالروح، طلب كثيرون من الحاضرين إلى مرقس أن يدون أقٌواله لأنه لازمة وقتاً طويلاً وكان يتذكرها، وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). ولما علم بطرس بهذا لم يمنعه من الكتابة ولا شجعه عليها. وأخر الكل لما رأى يوحنا أن الحقائق الخارجية قد دونت بوضوح فى الكتب كتب إنجيلاً روحياً بعد إلحاح من أصدقائه واستبدالها من الروح القدس (125)".

وقال عن الرسالة إلى العبرانيين إنطاكية "من كتابة بولس، وأنها كتبت إلى العبرانيين باللغة العبرية، ولكن لوقا ترجمها بدقة ونشرها إلى اليونانيين، ولذا فإنه فى هذه الرسالة نفس أسلوب التعبير الذى فى سفر الأعمال. ويرجح بان كلمتى "بولس الرسول" لم توضعا فى مقدمة الرسالة لأنه إذ أرسلها إلى العبرانيين المتحاملين عليه والمتشككين فيه كان حليماً فى أنه لم يشأ أن ينفرهم منذ البداية بذكر اسمه (126)"

بعد كدة نشوف رساله برنابا اللي بتقول عليها اتقال اية عنها
رسالة برنابا Epistle of Barnabas (حوالى 100م):

يجمع العلماء على أن هذه الرسالة كُتبت فى نهاية القرن الأول وأن كاتبها مستقيم الرأى (أرثوذكسى).  وهي رسالة بحثية أكثر منها رسالة رسولية، تقع في 21 فصلاً.  غالباً يُظَن أن برنابا المذكور في سفر أعمال الرسل هو الكاتب، ولكن البعض يظن أن كاتبها هو شخص آخر بهذا الاسم من آباء الإسكندرية، أو معلم مسيحي في بدايات المسيحية.

ويقتبس الكاتِب من الإنجيل للقديس متى 16:20 باعتباره كتاب مقدس وموحى به بقوله "كما هو مكتوب: كثيرون يُدعون وقليلون يُنتخبون (72)". وصيغة "مكتوب"، كما استخدمها السيد المسيح وتلاميذه عن أسفار العهد القديم تعنى "سفر مقدس" وموحى به، ومكتوب بالروح القدس، ومعترف بقانونيته (73)، كما اقتبس الكاتب من رسالتى بولس الرسول الأولى والثانية إلى تيموثاؤس.

وهذه الرسالة بالطبع هي بخلاف إنجيل برنابا المزعوم Gospel of Barnabas.

بعد كدة نشوف بطرس ــ رؤيا بطرس : ونشوف صحة ما كتبت فيه ما جاء عنها في دائرة المعارف 

رؤيا بطرس هي أحد الكتب الأبوكريفية التي لاقت بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض لا يؤيدون قراءتها في الكنيسة. وهكذا نجد أن التحفظ عليها قديم منذ العصور الأولي.ويشير إليها ثاوفيلس الأنطاكي، ويقتبس منها اكليمندس الإسكندري، ويسجل سوزومين في القرن الخامس أنها كانت مازالت تقرأ في الكنائس سنوياً فى يوم جمعة الصلب. ولكن في الجانب الآخر نجد يوسابيوس يرفضها مع غيرها من الكتب الأبوكريفية عن بطرس، ويرفض معها أيضاً راعي هرماس ورسالة برنابا وأعمال بولس، ويعتبرها من الكتب الزائفة. ومع ذلك لقى الكتاب رواجاً في الشرق والغرب، وانتقلت الأفكار التي به إلى غيره من المؤلفات مثل الأقوال السبيليانية ورؤيا بولس ورؤيا توما حتى عصر دانتي وكوميدياه الإِلهية. ويستدل من كتابات الآباء على أن الكتاب يرجع إلى القرن الثاني، ويحتمل أنه يرجع إلى النصف الأول منه.



			***** الكتب المسماة بالرؤى المنسوبة للرسل:

V رؤيا بطرس: وترجع إلى ما قبل 180م، وتختلف عن رؤيا بطرس الغنوسية. وقد لاقى هذا الكتاب بعض الاعتبار سواء وقتياً أو محلياً في بعض الجهات. وقد ورد ذكرها في الوثيقة الموراتورية مع التعليق عليها بأن البعض لا يؤيدون قراءتها في الكنيسة. وهكذا نجد أن التحفظ عليها قديم منذ العصور الأولي. ويشير إليها ثاوفيلس الإنطاكي، ويقتبس منها أكليمندس الإسكندري، ويسجل سوزومين في القرن الخامس أنها كانت مازالت تقرأ في الكنائس سنوياً في يوم جمعة الصلب. ولكن في الجانب الآخر نجد يوسابيوس يرفضها مع غيرها من الكتب الأبوكريفية عن بطرس، ويرفض معها أيضاً راعي هرماس ورسالة برنابا وأعمال بولس، ويعتبرها من الكتب الزائفة. ومع ذلك لقي الكتاب رواجاً في الشرق والغرب، وانتقلت الأفكار التي به إلى غيره من المؤلفات مثل الأقوال السبيليانية ورؤيا بولس ورؤيا توما حتى عصر دانتي وكوميدياه الإِلهية. ويستدل من كتابات الآباء على أن الكتاب يرجع إلى القرن الثاني، ويحتمل أنه يرجع إلى النصف الأول منه

[/UR]

وده كلام منقول من موقع الأنبا تكلا يؤكد أن أكليمندس السكندري كان يقتبس من رؤيا بطرس وده رد علي كلام من قال رؤيا بطرس باقدم نسخه لها قد كتبت بعد ممات اكليمندس فكيف يدراجنها ضمن الاسفار المقدسه وهي لم تكتب بعد عشان تعرفوا مين الذي يبحث دون وعي

أنقر للتوسيع...



يا حبيب هذا  كتاب هل هناك أسفار مفقودة من الكتاب المقدس؟
القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

من اول فصل لحد اخر فصل بيعرض جميع الاسفار  والتي يقول انها من اسفار الكتاب المقدس ويعرض عنها تفاصيل تاريحية وعقائدية

وكلام دا مقتبس تحت بند 
الكتب الأبوكريفية المنحولة: متى كتبت؟ ولماذا رفضتها الكنيسة؟
الكتب المسماة بالرؤى المنسوبة للرسل

يعني لو حضرتك تعبت شوية قريت البحث هيرد علي كل الاسئله الي في عقلك عن الموضوع

اتفضل الكتاب وبعدين اسال فيه
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-012-Father-Abdel-Messih-Basiet-Abo-El-Kheir/011-Asfar-Mafkooda/Are-there-Lost-Bible-Books-00-index.html





			***** يا جماعة أنا بتكلم في وادي وأنتم تتكلمون في وادي أخر أنا قلت
أن الكنيسة الغربية كانت لا تعترف بقانونية الرسالة إلي العبرانيين بينما كنا نحن في الشرق لا نؤمن بقانونية سفر الرؤيا وراجع أيضا دائرة المعارف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نفسي اعرف بتجيب الكلام دا منين

يا اخي ركز في فرق بين الاراء والاجماع 

شوف قالت اية دائرة المعارف

تاسعاً- قانونية السفر:

(I)  الموقف المبكر: بناء علي شهادة الآباء لم يجد سفر الرؤيا- في البداية - قبولاً شاملاً لدي كل الكنائس. وقد تكون ثمة إشارة إلي سفر الرؤيا في "راعي هرماس" (حوالي 140م)، ولكن ليس ثمة اقتباسات كثيره منه. ويقول جيروم إن ميليتي من ساردس" (حوالي 160- 190م) كتب شرحاً لسفر الرؤيا. كما ذكر يوستينوس الشهيد صراحة أن سفر الرؤيا كتبه يوحنا أحد رسل المسيح. كما أن إيريناوس أسقف ليون أكد بشدة كتابه الرسول له قانونيته، وقد تأيدت هذه الشهادة الصادرة عن كنائس أسيا الصغري برأي كنائس بلاد الغال (فرنسا) ربما بتأثير ايريناوس الذي انتقل من افسس إلي بلاد الغال. كما أن هناك عبارات في رسالة إيريناوس إلي كنائس فينا وليون تدل علي أن كاتبها عرف- حتما- سفر الرؤيا واستخدمه.

(II)  الكنيسة الغربية: كان سفر الرؤيا معروفاً جيداً عند كنيسة الاسكندرية وقد عده كليمندس من الأسفار المقدسة، وكذلك فعل تلميذه أوريجانوس، إلا أن ديونيسيوس السكندري لم يعترف بكتابة يوحنا الرسول للسفر، ولكنه أقر قبول الكنيسة له بين الأسفار المقدسة.

        وقد اشتملت قائمة الأسفار القانونية في كنيسة روما- كما جاءت في القصاصة الموراتورية (نحو 170 م) علي سفر الرؤيا، وكثيراً ما أقتبس منه هبولتيس (190- 235م). كما قبلته كنيسة قرطاجنة التي استمدت أصولها من كنيسة روما، فقد أقتبس ترتليان (نحو 190- 200م) من ثمانية عشر إصحاحاً من الاثنين والعشرين إصحاحاً التي بالسفر.

        كما أن الكنيسة الغربية في القرن الثاني، اعترفت- بالاجماع تقريباً- بسفر الرؤيا، ولم يشذ عن ذلك سوي ماركيون الهرطوقي الذي عارض كل كتابة يشتم منها رائحة اليهودية، والألوجيين (Alogi) الذين ذكرهم إبيفانوس وإيريناوس والذين كانوا ينكرون كل ما يؤيد فكرة استمرارية موهبة النبوة، ولكن لم يحل القرن الثالث حتى إن كان الاعتراف بقانونية سفر الرؤيا كاملاً وشاملاً.

(جـ) الكنيسة الشرقية: كانت الكنائس في الشرق تميل إلي رفض سفر الرؤيا، فقد أنكر ديونيسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية، قانونية سفر الرؤيا، وانساق وراء يوسابيوس (260- 340 م)،  حيث أنه في تصنيفة للأسفار القانونية، احتار بين أن يضعه بين الكتب التي يدور حولها الخلاف أو بين الكتب الزائفة، ولعله كان متأثراً برد فعله لتفسير بابياس للألف السنة. وكان ليوسابيوس تاثير كبير حتي إن كيرلس أسقف أورشليم(315- 368م) منع رجال الكنيسة من قراءة سفر الرؤيا من فوق المنابر علناً، بل ومنع قراءته في العبادة الخاصة. كما ان كنائس أسيا الصغري- التي جاءت بعد ذلك –لم تستخدمه، إذ أنه لم يذكر في قائمة الأسفار المقدسة التي أقرها مجمع "لادوكية" (حوالي 360م) ولا في دستور الرسل، ولا في قائمة "غريغوري النازيانزي" (حوالي 398م).

        وقد رفض ديودور الموبسستي (حوالي 340- 428م) سفر الرؤيا مع كل الرسائل الجامعة، وتبعته في ذلك الكنيسة النسطورية، وكذلك مدرسة أنطاكية  في القرن الرابع. ولكن لم يأت القرن السادس حتي كانت الكنيسة الشرقية قد قبلت سفر الرؤيا. وقد كتبت "أندراوس" أسقف قيصرية في كبادوكية، تفسيراً له، وذكره "ليونتيس" أحد علماء أورشليم علي انه آخر أسفار العهد الجديد.

(د) القبول الكامل: أقر أثناسيوس الرسولي في رسالة العيد التي بعث بها من الإسكندرية في 367 بقانونية السفر. كما أن القائمتين اللتين أقرهما مجمع "دمازين" في 382م، ومجمع قرطاجنة في 396م بأسفار العهد الجديد، اشتملتا علي سفر الرؤيا، وكانت قانونيته قد تقررت تماماً في الغرب منذ القرن الثاني، ثم تقررت في الكنيسة في الشرق بعد ذلك بزمن.


اهتمام الكنيسة به

بالرغم مما أثاره بعض الهراطقة مثل مرقيون من جهة قانونية هذا السفر، لكننا نجد الكنيسة منذ القرون الأولى تعطيه اهتمامًا خاصًا، لذلك قام بعض الآباء بتفسيره أو بكتابة مقالات عنه منهم: الشهيد يوستينوس إيريناؤس، أيبوليطس[7]، ميلتون، فيكتوريانوس[8]، ديوناسيوس الإسكندري، ميثوديوس، باسيليوس الكبير، غريغوريوس النزينزي، كيرلس الكبير، جناديوس.





			**** ماذا عن كتاب المكابيين هل نؤمن بثلاثة كتب للمكابيين مثل المؤمنين فى الكنيسة الأولى ..أم نؤمن بكتابين فقط كما تؤمن الكنيسة الان ؟؟ وده مش كلامي ده كلام المجموع الصفوى لأبن العسال - صفحة 44
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


علي فكرة هم اربعه مش ثلاثه

يا اخي الحبيب ارجوك ركز وادرس حاجه واحدة انت جايب من الشرق للغرب تعبتني

يا اخي الحبيب كتابين بس الاول والثاني

لكن الثالث والرابع كتب تاريخية موجودة في الكنيسة فرق يا اخي بين الكتب القانونية والكتب التاريخية في الكنيسة





			أنا أتحدث لما هذا الشقاق كنيسة تؤمن بشئ والأخري توافق عليه وترفض شئ أخر أليس كل هذا كلام الرب يعني بمعني أخر هل كل واحد كان يتبع هواه اللي يعجبه يقبله

والأخ الذي قال بأني ناقل فلا مانع من النقل مادام شروط النقل موجودة وهي وجود الدليل مع الأمانة في النقل فيجب أحترام كلامي ولا يستخف يه لأني لم أنقص كلامك شئ وعشان كده
راجع فكرة عامة عن الكتاب المقدس - صفحة 76
أول ثلاث سطور أو لو تحب قرأة الصفحة كلها كما تشاء لأنك لا تستطيع البحث في دائرة المعارف أو تبحث علي ما تريد لا ما أريد ولا ما أدعم به كلامي الذي من المفترض أنك ترد عليه وتوضحه لمن لا يفهمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ارفع لي صورة هذه الصفحه ومن الكتاب وتاريخ طبع الكتاب

وماذا تريد منها




			وأخوتي الأعزاء أود أنة أقول لماذاا لم تتطرقوا إلي الكنيسة الحبشية والتي تؤمن 81 سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس

يقول الدكتور فهيم عزيز ...ان قانونية هذا الكتاب لم تتم فى وقت واحد بل استمرت مدة طويلة ...ولم تقف الكنائس المختلفة موقفا موحداً من الأسفار المختلفة ...بل اختلفت اراء الكنائس جهة بعض الأسفار واستمرت فى ذلك حقبة طويلة

مضمون الكلام لأي عاقل أنه أختلف علي كثير من الأسفار من حيث قانونيته من عدمه ، وهل كلام الله يختلف عليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اتمني ترسل لي دليل علي هذا الكلام حتي ابحثه

مع اني عارف قصدك ولكن انتظر الدليل الكنيسة الحبشية والتي تؤمن 81 سفر من

وماذا تريد من هذه النقطة





			**** بالنسبة لمن قال (((بالمناسبة لا يوجد من يقول أن بها أخطاء عقائدية ، ولكن سبب رفض الكنائس البروتستانتية قبولها لأن اليهود ‏أنفسهم رفضوها ولم يشملوها في أسفارهم ، علماً بأن الإنجيل اقتبس منها أشياء .. ))))) ‏
كيف ذلك أنظر كتاب علم اللاهوت النظامى - جيمس أنس (ترجمة منيس عبد النور ) - صفحة 51
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي الفاضل اعتقد انك تدرس وليس تبحث عن شبهات

ادرس هذه الاخطاء وتعالي قدم لنا دليل عليها لا تكون مجرد ناقل

شوف الاخطاء اللي بيقوله عليها وتعالي قدمها سوف تجد الرد عليها






			**** سؤال أخر هل معني أن السفر لو لم يعرف كاتبه لا نقبله لو قلت نعم ستكون كاذب ولو قلت لا ستكون أيضا كاذب وسأبين بعد ردكم الكريم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم افهم قصدك من هذا الكلام الرجاء التوضيح

ما غرضك من الاسئله ؟؟؟؟




			وبعدين يا أخي منذ بداية كلامي قلت أني لا أريد أحد يتكلم إلا وهو يعي ما يقول وفاهم
أحد الأخوة كتب تعليق لا يعرف شئ عن سفر أرميا يبقي مين الذي يبحث دون فهم المكتوب ، وأنا لا أحب طريقة فرق تسد يعني كتيير يخش يعلق طب أنا هرد علي مين فيكم ويضيع في النهاية فائدة البحث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مشكله انك بتمسك الكلمه مش بتحاول تفهم المقصود

ارميا له سفر وله مراثي  وله رساله 

وانت بتكلم بصفه عامه ولا توضح بالدقه 

اكتب ما ترد سوف تجد رد 

لكن لي رجاء حدد موضوع واحد فقط  لا تتكلم في 100 موضوع مرة واحدة

*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...ere-Lost-Bible-Books-28-Fake-Revelations.htmlhttp://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...ere-Lost-Bible-Books-28-Fake-Revelations.html


----------



## soso_mem (18 يونيو 2011)

الأخوة الكرام أحب أن أنوه  في البداية علي شئ واحد أنا لا ابحث في مائة موضوع ولكن أنتم من فعلتم ذلك بأن يكون هناك أكتر من رد ما بين مغالط لكلامي  وما بين أحد يجاوب ليس عنده دراية بما يكتب وتتبعون في ذلك كما فلت سياسة  (( فرق تسد  )) تضعون الكثير من الكلام وتحسبون أنني بذلك يشتت ذهني ولكن أنا أرد علي كل ماهو موجود فمن الممكن بدلا من ذلك تختارون أمهركم وأعلمكم في الدين للرد علي مواضيعي  وتوضيخ ما صعب علي فهمه 


1- في البداية أنا تكلمت عن أكليمندس السكندري لأن احد الأخوة الكرام قال لي أنه مات قبل كتابة رسالة بطرس كيف ذلك وأكليمندس نفسه كان يقتيس منها وأستشهدت علي كلامي بموقع الأنبا تكلا فحبيت أعرفه أنه يتعلم الأول قبل الرد عليا 

2- لماذا قبلت الكنيسة الأسفار الموجودة الأن في الكتاب المقدس ورفضت مادون سواها أكيد هترد وتقولي كتب منحولة وأبوكريفا أنا أعي ذلك 
ولكن علي أي أساس رفضتها ولا كده بالبركة ولماذا لا اؤمن بألأسفار الأخري وأرفض ما تؤمنون به الأن   

**** أنا نفسي أفهم ديت هل من حق البشر أن يرفضوا كلام الله ولا إيه 

أدي موضوع واحد نتكلم فيه نخلصه ونكمل


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> *لماذا قبلت الكنيسة الأسفار الموجودة الأن في الكتاب المقدس ورفضت مادون سواها أكيد هترد وتقولي كتب منحولة وأبوكريفا أنا أعي ذلك
> ولكن علي أي أساس رفضتها ولا كده بالبركة ولماذا لا اؤمن بألأسفار الأخري وأرفض ما تؤمنون به الأن*


*لا يا حبيبى فى 3 معايير اساسية لازم تتوفر 
اولا الرسولية ان يكون الكاتب رسولا او كتب تحت اشراف الرسول
ثانيا الفكر المستقيم للسفر مع مجمل الفكر الكتابى(ارثوذكسيته)
ثالثا الاجماع الكنسى على قبول السفر قانونيا فى كنائس المسكونة اسكندرية وروما وسوريا وقرطاج وكل مراكز العالم المسيحى
ثانيا الكتب القانونية معروفة ومحصاة والابوكريفية معروفة
لكن حدث فى البداية مناقشات حول قانونية بعض الاسفار القانونية ولما تاكدوا من قانونيتها  الكل اتفق على قانون واحد
مثال/
رسالة العبرانين كانت فى القرنين الثانى والثالث فى الغرب كان الشكوك بتدور حول كاتبها فكانوا بيشتككوا فى قانونيتها ولحوزة بعض الهراطقة للرسالة
فى حين فى مراكز الشرق معروف من بداية العصر الاباء الرسوليين ان كاتبها هو بولس ورسالة قانونية لانها من الاساس مرسلة ليهود الشرق وذكرت فى البشيطا الشرقية والقبطية
وفى النهاية اجتمعت كل الكنائس على قانونيتها لما ثبت انها فعلا تنتسب لبولس
مفيش حاجة اسمها كتاب غير قانونى وضع فى ميزان واحد مع كتاب قانونى واخترنا منه الكلام دا تخاريف
*


> في البداية أنا تكلمت عن أكليمندس السكندري لأن احد الأخوة الكرام قال لي أنه مات قبل كتابة رسالة بطرس كيف ذلك وأكليمندس نفسه كان يقتيس منها وأستشهدت علي كلامي بموقع الأنبا تكلا فحبيت أعرفه أنه يتعلم الأول قبل الرد عليا


*لا يمكن هو يقصد اكليمندس الرومانى مش السكندرى 
اكيملندس السكندرى عاش فى منتصف القرن الثانى ولم يرى بطرس من اساسه* *هو خليفة الاباء الرسوليين*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> *ولكن هناك أخنلاف بين كل كنيسة والأخري فمثلا هل نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الشرقية ونرفض سفر الرؤيا ؟؟؟*


*على اساس اننا كنيسة هندية 
ماحنا من كنايس قبطية شرقية وبتؤمن بقانونية رؤيا يوحنا
رؤيا يوحنا موجودة فى وثيقة الموراتورى من منتصف القرن الثانى
الشكوك حولها كانت بسبب تفسير الملك الالفى وانتهت الشكوك دى تماما والكل اتفق على قانونية الرؤيا *


> هل نؤمن برسالة إرميا التى كان يؤمن بها الاباء اليونانيون الاوائل والتى كان يعتبرها الاباء سفر قانونى ...ام نتركها كما فعل الاباء الان ؟


مين دول اللى تركوا رسالة ارميا
*رسالة ارميا موجودة فى قانون الكتاب الارثوذكسى الكاثوليكى الى يومنا هذا وادى نصها
*

 *نسخة الرسالة        التي ارسل بها ارميا الى الذين كان ملك بابل مزمعا ان يسوقهم في الجلاء الى        بابل يخبرهم بما امره الله به *
 *انه لاجل        الخطايا التي خطئتم امام الله يسوقكم نبوكد نصر ملك بابل في الجلاء الى بابل       *
 *فاذا دخلتم        بابل فستكونون هناك سنين كثيرة وزمانا طويلا الى سبعة اجيال وبعد ذلك اخرجكم        من هناك بسلام *
 *و الان فانكم        سترون في بابل الهة من الفضة والذهب والخشب تحمل على المناكب وتلقي الرهبة        على الامم *
 *فاحترزوا ان        تتشبهوا بالغرباء وتاخذكم منها رهبة *
 *و اذا رايتم        الجموع امامها ووراءها يسجدون لها فقولوا في قلوبكم لك يا رب ينبغي السجود       *
 *فان ملاكي        معكم وهو يطالب بانفسكم *
 *اما تلك فان        لها السنة قد نحتها النجار وهي مغشاة بالذهب والفضة لكنها الهة زور لا تستطيع        نطقا *
 *ياخذ الناس        لها ذهبا كما يؤخذ لعذراء تحب الزينة *
 *فيصوغون        اكاليل يجعلونها على رؤوس الهتهم وربما سرق الكهنة من الهتهم الذهب والفضة        لمنفعة انفسهم *
 *و قد يبذلون        منهما بالزواني اللاتي في البيت يزينون الالهة بالملابس كالبشر وهي من الفضة        والذهب والخشب *
 *فهي لا تسلم        من الصدا والسوس وان كانت تلبس الارجوان *
 *و يمسحون        وجوهها من غبار البيت المتراكم عليها *
 *و في يد كل        منها صولجان كالحاكم على بلد لكنه لا يقتل من يجرم اليه *
 *و في يمينه        سيف وفاس لكنه لا ينجي نفسه من الحرب واللصوص فحق بذلك انها ليست الهة        *
 *فلا تخافوها        فانه كما ان الاناء المكسور لا ينفع صاحبه كذلك الهتهم *
 *اذا نصبت في        البيوت فعيونها تمتلئ غبارا من اقدام الداخلين *
 *يحظر عليها        في الديار كما يحظر على من اجرم الى الملك وكهنتها يحصنون بيوتها بابواب        واقفال ومزاليج كما يفعل بمن حكم عليه بالموت لئلا تسلبها اللصوص *
 *يوقدون لها        من السرج اكثر مما يوقدون لانفسهم وهي لا تستطيع ان ترى منها شيئا        *
 *انما هي        كجوائز البيت وقد ذكر ان حشرات الارض تنهش قلوبها فتؤكل هي وثيابها ولا تشعر       *
 *تسود وجوهها        من الدخان الذي في البيت *
 *على ابدانها        ورؤوسها تثب البوم والخطاف وسائر الطيور والسنانير *
 *فاعلموا من        ذلك انها ليست الهة فلا تخافوها *
 *و الذهب الذي        يغشيها للزينة ان لم يمسح صداه لم يكن لها رونق كما انها اذ صيغ عليها لم        تشعر *
 *تبتاع بكل        ثمن وان لم يكن فيها روح *
 *ليس لها ارجل        فتحمل على المناكب وبذلك تبدي للناس هوانها والذين يعبدونها هم ايضا يخزون       *
 *لانها اذا        سقطت على الارض لا تقوم من نفسها ولا اذا نصبها احد تتحرك من نفسها ولا اذا        اميلت تستقيم بل تقدم اليها الهدايا كما تقدم الى اموات *
 *و كهنتها        يبيعون ذبائحها لمنفعة انفسهم وكذلك نساؤهم يملحن ما بقي منها ولا يجعلن فيها        حظا لمسكين ولا سقيم *
 *الطامث        والنفساء تلمسان ذبائحها فاذ قد علمتم من ذلك انها ليست الهة فلا تخافوها       *
 *لماذا تسمى        الهة لان النساء يقدمن الهدايا لهذه الالهة التي هي من الفضة والذهب والخشب       *
 *و لان الكهنة        يجلسون في بيوتها باقمصة ممزقة وهم محلوقو الرؤوس واللحى ورؤوسهم مكشوفة       *
 *و يعجون        صائحين امام الهتهم كالجالسين على مادبة الميت *
 *الكهنة        ينزعون من ثيابها ما يكسون نساؤهم واولادهم *
 *و اذا اساء        اليها احد او احسن فلا تستطيع المكافاة ولا في وسعها ان تقيم ملكا او تخلعه       *
 *و لا تقدر ان        تهب عرضا ولا نقدا واذا نذر احد نذرا ولم يقضه فلا تطالب *
 *لا تنحي احدا        من الموت ولا تنقذ الضعيف من يد القوي *
 *لا ترد البصر        لاعمى ولا تفرج عن ذي شدة *
 *لا ترحم        ارملة ولا تحسن الى يتيم *
 *فهذه الالهة        التي هي من الخشب مغشاة بالذهب والفضة تماثل حجارة من الجبل والذين يعبدونها        يخزون *
 *فكيف يسوغ ان        تحسب او تسمى الهة *
 *بل        الكلدانيون انفسهم يزدرونها فانهم اذا راوا ابكم لا ينطق يقدمونه الى بال        ويطلبون منه النطق كانه يشعر *
 *و مع        اختبارهم لها لا يتركون عبادتها لانهم لا يشعرون *
 *و النساء        يقعدن على الطرق متحزمات بالحبال يبخرن بالنخالة *
 *فاذا اجتذب        مجتاز واحدة منهن وضاجعها عيرت صاحبتها بانها لم تحظ مثلها ولم يقطع حبلها       *
 *و كل ما يصنع        لهذه الالهة انما هو زور فكيف يسوغ ان تحسب او تسمى الهة *
 *هي صنعة        النجار والصايغ فلا تكون الا ما يريد صانعها *
 *و الذين        صنعوها قصيرو بقاء فكيف يكون ما صنعوه *
 *انهم تركوا        لمن يليهم زورا وعارا *
 *و اذا اتى        عليها حرب وشر ياتمر الكهنة فيما بينهم اين يختبئون بها *
 *فكيف لا يشعر        انها ليست بالهة وهي لا تخلص انفسها من الحرب والشر *
 *و بما انها        من الخشب مغشاة بالذهب والفضة فسيعلم فيما بعد انها زور ويتبين لجميع الامم        والملوك انها ليست الهة بل صنعة ايدي الناس ولا شيء فيها من صنعة الله        *
 *فهل من حاجة        الى التنبيه على انها ليست الهة *
 *فانها لا        تقيم ملكا على بلد ولا تعطي الناس مطرا *
 *و لا تخاصم        حتى لخصومة انفسها ولا تنقذ احدا من مظلمة اذ لا تستطيع شيئا وانما هي        كالغربان التي بين السماء والارض *
 *و اذا وقعت        نار في بيت هذه الالهة المصنوعة من الخشب المغشاة بالذهب او الفضة فكهنتها        يفرون وينجون اما هي فتحترق كجوائز البيت *
 *انها لا        تقاوم ملكا ولا عدوا فكيف يسوغ ان تحسب او تعد الهة *
 *و هذه الالهة        المصنوعة من الخشب المغشاة بالفضة والذهب لا تنجي انفسها من السراق او اللصوص       *
 *و الذين        يستولون عليها ينزعون عنها الذهب والفضة والثياب التي عليها ويذهبون بها وهي        لا تدافع عن انفسها *
 *لا جرم ان        ملكا من ذوي الباس او اناء نافعا في البيت يستخدمه مالكه خير من الهة الزور        وبابا في البيت يحفظ ما فيه خير من الهة الزور وعمود من الخشب في قصر خير من        الهة الزور *
 *ان الشمس        والقمر والنجوم تضيء وترسل لمنفعة الخلق وتطيع مرسلها *
 *و كذلك البرق        اذا لمع يروق العين والريح تهب في كل ناحية *
 *و السحب        يامرها الله ان تمر على كل المسكونة فتقضي ما امرت به *
 *و النار        المرسلة من فوق لتفني الجبال والغاب تفعل ما اوصيت به اما تلك فلا تعدل بهذه        منظرا ولا قوة *
 *فلا يسوغ ان        تحسب او تسمى الهة اذ لا تستطيع ان تجري حكما او تصنع احسانا *
 *فاذ قد علمتم        انها ليست بالهة فلا تخافوها *
 *فانها لا        تلعن الملوك ولا تباركهم *
 *و لا تبدي        ايات في الامم ولا في السماء ولا تنير كالشمس ولا تضيء كالقمر *
 *الوحوش خير        منها لان في طاقتها ان تهرب الى ملجا وتنفع انفسها *
 *و بالجملة        فلا يتبين لنا بوجه من الوجوه انها الهة فلا تخافوها *
 *مثل الهتهم        المصنوعة من الخشب المغشاة بالذهب والفضة مثل شخص منصوب في مقثاة لا يحرس        شيئا *
 *و ايضا مثل        الهتهم المصنوعة من الخشب المغشاة بالذهب والفضة مثل عوسج في بستان يقع عليه        كل طير او مثل ميت مطروح في الظلمة *
 *و من        الارجوان والقرمز اللذين ياكلهما العث عليها يعلم انها ليست الهة وفي اخر        الامر هي ايضا تؤكل وتصير عارا في الافاق *
 *ان الرجل        الصديق الذي لا صنم له افضل لانه بمعزل عن العار*



> أم نتبع تقليد الكنيسة الغربية ونرفض الرسالة الى العبرانيين ؟؟ ...ام نعود لتقليد الكنيسة السورية ونتبع كتاب الدياطسرون ؟؟؟


*ومين قال ان كنيسة الغرب بترفض رسالة العبرانين جاهل مين ابن جاهل علمك كدا
الرسالة مدرجة فى النسخة اللاتينية المعمولة بواسطة القديس جيروم والمستعملة الى الان فى الكنيسة الغربية 
واقرت بقانونيتها فى مجمع هيبو وفى قائمة اغسطينوس وهو اسقف هيبو
جاهل مين قالك ان الغرب لا يعترفوا برسالة العبرانين؟؟؟؟؟
بالنسبة لياتسرون تاتيان كان معمول بيه فى الكنيسة السورية وهو كان انجيل رباعى يضم الاحداث المتوازية فى الاربع اناجيل 
يعنى مش شئ غريب عن نص الانجيل وفى نفس الوقت ظهرت الترجمة السيرانية القديمة لنص العهد الجديد وكان مطابق للنص الانجيلى الحالى ومؤيد للنص البيزنطى والمعمول بيه الى الان فى الكنيسة السريانية 
*


----------



## soso_mem (18 يونيو 2011)

كلام منمق وجميل ولكن هناك مشكلة 

أولا الكلام اللي حضرتك قولته ديت شروط البعض وليس الكل مثل القمص عبد المسيح بسيط الذين قالوا
 1- ان يكون الكتبة من رجال المسيح وتلاميذه (رسولية الرسل )
 2- التقليد الرسولى 
 3- تسليم الأسفار للكنيسة الأولى  

ولكن رأي الكنيسة البروتستانتية شئ أخر حيث قالوا أن 
1- هل حوى عبارة قال الرب ؟؟
 2- هل كتبه أحد رجال الله ؟؟
 3- هل السفر موثوق به ؟؟
 4- هل السفر القوى ؟؟
 5- هل قبل السفر رجال الله واستعلموه وجمعوه 
*** وده مش كلامي ده كلام .. جوش ماكدويل ........ برهان يتطلب قرار ص 38 

وقال البعض  أننا لا نستطيع ان نميز بدقة ...الرسائل الموحى بها من غيرها .....

 فيقول صاحب التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس (انجيل مرقس ) ... اننا لا نملك الدليل الكافى ..الذى يجعلنا نقرر ...ان الأناجيل التى يسميها المسيحيين الان - منحولة أو ابوكريفا - 
 كانت بالفعل ابوكريفا فى الزمن القديم ....بل عندما أشار كاتب إنجيل لوقا الى كتب الابوكريفا فى بداية انجيله ....ربما كان يقصد بذلك إنجيل مرقس ...!!!!


فأصدق مين من هؤلاء................................................


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

> ولكن رأي الكنيسة البروتستانتية شئ أخر حيث قالوا أن
> 1- هل حوى عبارة قال الرب ؟؟
> 2- هل كتبه أحد رجال الله ؟؟
> 3- هل السفر موثوق به ؟؟
> ...


*تعالى نشوف كلام جوش ماكدويل بالنص
**2(ب) معايير  الحكم على قانونية الأسفار
من خلال قراءتنا للكتاب المقدس وتاريخ  الكنيسة يمكننا ملاحظة خمسة مبادئ على الأقل حكمت عملية التعرف على الأسفار الإلهية  الصادقة الموحى بها، وجمعها. ويقدم جايسلر ونيكس هذه المبادئ على النحو  التالي (Geisler / Nix, GIB, 223-231) :  *
*1- هل كتب السفر بواسطة أحد أنبياء الله؟ فإذا كان كاتبه يتحدث باسم  الله حقاً، إذا فهو كلمة الله.  *
*2- هل كان الكاتب مؤيداً بأعمال الله؟ كثيراً ما كانت المعجزات تفصل بين  الأنبياء الحقيقيين والأنبياء الكذبة. فأعطي موسي قوات عظيمة ليثبت دعوته الإلهية  (خر4: 1-9). كما انتصر إيليا على أنبياء البعل الكذبة بمعجزة خارقة للطبيعة (1مل  18). أما يسوع فقد تبرهن... من قِبَل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده (أع  2: 22) ... والمعجزة هي عمل الله الذي يؤيد كلمة الله التي يقدمها نبي الله لشعب  الله. إنها العلامة التي تثبت بشارته والآية التي تؤيد رسالته.  *
*3- هل تعلَّم رسالة السفر بالحق عن الله؟ لا يمكن أن يناقض الله نفسه  (2كو1: 17-18). ولا يمكن أن يتكلم بالكذب (عب6: 18). ومن ثم لا يمكن للسفر الذي  يتكلم بالأكاذيب أن يكون كلمة الله. ولهذه الأسباب اتَّبع آباء الكنيسة المبدأ  القائل: إذا خامرك الشك في سفر فألقه جانباً. وقد دعم هذا صحة تمييزهم للأسفار  القانونية.  *
*4- هل تظهر قوة الله في السفر؟ كان آباء الكنيسة يؤمنون أن كلمة الله  «حية وفعالة» (عب 4:12)، ومن ثم فلابد أن يكون لها قوة مؤثرة للتعليم (2تي3: 17)  والتبشير (1بط1:23). فإن لم تحقق رسالة السفر هدفها المنشود، ولم يكن لها سلطان على  تغيير الحياة، لم يكن الله هو مصدرها. إن وجود السلطان الإلهي الفعال كان يشير بقوة  إلى أن السفر مختوم بالختم الإلهي.  *
*5- هل قبل رجال الله السفر؟ قال بولس في الرسالة إلى أهل تسالونيكي: نحن  أيضاً نشكر الله بلا انقطاع، لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا  ككلمة أناس، بل كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله. (1تس2: 13). وأي خلاف ينشأ بعد ذلك  بشأن قانونية سفر معين، فإن أفضل من يحكم على صدق وحيه هم الذين عرفوا كاتب السفر  حق المعرفة. ومن ثم فإنه على الرغم من الخلافات اللاحقة التي نشأت بشأن قانونية بعض  الأسفار، فإن الدليل القاطع على صحتها هو قبول المؤمنين المعاصرين لها. فإن كان  أناس الله قد قبلوا السفر وقرأوه واستخدموه ككلمة الله، فإنه كان يعتبر سفراً  قانونياً. وهذا الأمر نراه في الكتاب المقدس نفسه. ومن أمثلة ذلك اعتراف الرسول  بطرس بكتابات بولس كأسفار مقدسة تماماً مثل الأسفار المقدسة للعهد القديم. (2بط3:  16). *
*المعلم بالبنى هو رسولية السفر(كتب بواسطة احد الانبياء المشهود لهم بالتقوى والمعجزات)
**هل كتب السفر بواسطة أحد أنبياء الله؟ فإذا كان كاتبه يتحدث باسم  الله حقاً، إذا فهو كلمة الله.  *
*2- هل كان الكاتب مؤيداً بأعمال الله؟ كثيراً ما كانت المعجزات تفصل بين  الأنبياء الحقيقيين والأنبياء الكذبة*
* المعلم بالاخضر هو ارثوذكسية السفر بمعنى اتفاقه مع الفكر العام الكتابى
**هل تعلَّم رسالة السفر بالحق عن الله؟ لا يمكن أن يناقض الله نفسه (2كو1: 17-18). ولا يمكن أن يتكلم بالكذب (عب6: 18). ومن ثم لا يمكن للسفر الذي يتكلم بالأكاذيب أن يكون كلمة الله. ولهذه الأسباب اتَّبع آباء الكنيسة المبدأ القائل: إذا خامرك الشك في سفر فألقه جانباً.*
* المعلم بالازرق هو قبول الكنيسة ككل للسفر (الكاثوليكية)
**وأي خلاف ينشأ بعد ذلك بشأن قانونية سفر معين، فإن أفضل من يحكم على صدق وحيه هم الذين عرفوا كاتب السفر حق المعرفة. ومن ثم فإنه على الرغم من الخلافات اللاحقة التي نشأت بشأن قانونية بعض الأسفار، فإن الدليل القاطع على صحتها هو قبول المؤمنين المعاصرين لها. فإن كان أناس الله قد قبلوا السفر وقرأوه واستخدموه ككلمة الله، فإنه كان يعتبر سفراً قانونياً.*
* فما هو الاختلاف اذن الذى نادى به جوش ماكدويل اذا كان هو يؤكد ما نقوله*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت تقرا الموضوع دا عن القانونية وهيفيدك كتير لانى مضطر اقوم دلوقتى ولو عندك اى سؤال فى قانونية الاسفار اسالنا احنا ومتتعملش من جهلة 
قانون العهد الجديد الحالى ال27 سفر مجتمعين لم يتم فى يوم ولا فى قعدة نختار دا ونرفض دا
الكنيسة درست كل كلمة بدقة ولم يدخل لقانون العهد الجديد كتب مشكوك فيه وكل ما اتفق عليه بالاجماع هو ما كتبه الاباء رسل المسيح

*


----------



## soso_mem (19 يونيو 2011)

1- كلام أكثر من رائع ولكن لا تتعدي علي المصادر التي أتعلم منها لأنها يمكن أن تكون هي الأخري مصادرك التي تتعلم أنت منها

2- أنت  تقول هذا الكلام 
وأي خلاف ينشأ بعد ذلك بشأن قانونية سفر معين، فإن أفضل من يحكم على صدق وحيه هم الذين عرفوا كاتب السفر حق المعرفة. ومن ثم فإنه على الرغم من الخلافات اللاحقة التي نشأت بشأن قانونية بعض الأسفار، فإن الدليل القاطع على صحتها هو قبول المؤمنين المعاصرين لها. فإن كان أناس الله قد قبلوا السفر وقرأوه واستخدموه ككلمة الله، فإنه كان يعتبر سفراً قانونياً.

******  1- كيف إن لم يعرف كاتب السفر كما هو في الكثير من الأسفار  ولم يعرف متي كتب كما هو موجود في الكثير من الأسفار أيضا 

2- وكيف إذا أختلف فيه المؤمنين المعاصرين لها كما هو الحال في بعض الأسفار

3- وكيف أن الله تعهد بحفظ كتابه وبالرغم من ذلك لم يحفظ ودخل فيه الكثير من عبث العابثيين 

4- هل يختلف في كلام الله 

5- ولو تعدي الأمر  إلي أنجيل لم يعرف من كاتبه ووضع عليه أسم أحد الأشخاص هل يقبل 


وفي النهاية أحب أن اوضح شيئا بسيط لا تكثروا من الكلام عن مصادري وأدخل في الموضوع
مباشرة ولا تتحدث عني بأي شئ


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2011)

*


soso_mem قال:



1- كلام أكثر من رائع ولكن لا تتعدي علي المصادر التي أتعلم منها لأنها يمكن أن تكون هي الأخري مصادرك التي تتعلم أنت منها

2- أنت  تقول هذا الكلام 
وأي خلاف ينشأ بعد ذلك بشأن قانونية سفر معين، فإن أفضل من يحكم على صدق وحيه هم الذين عرفوا كاتب السفر حق المعرفة. ومن ثم فإنه على الرغم من الخلافات اللاحقة التي نشأت بشأن قانونية بعض الأسفار، فإن الدليل القاطع على صحتها هو قبول المؤمنين المعاصرين لها. فإن كان أناس الله قد قبلوا السفر وقرأوه واستخدموه ككلمة الله، فإنه كان يعتبر سفراً قانونياً.

******  1- كيف إن لم يعرف كاتب السفر كما هو في الكثير من الأسفار  ولم يعرف متي كتب كما هو موجود في الكثير من الأسفار أيضا 



أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي الحبيب كاتب السفر معروف منذ كتابه السفر ولكن بسبب عدم تسجيل اسمه علي السفر تواضع منه ولان السفر هو الذي كتبه والمؤمنين يعرفوف ذلك لا يحتاج لكتابه اسمه  ولكن بعد مرور الزمن بعض النقاد يقولون اراء مجرد اراء  ولكن بيكون في اجماع من الكنيسة علي كتاب السفر وعلي وقت الكتابه وليس ان يكون التاريخ بالدقه لانه لا يفيد ولكن زمن الكتابه معروف 

الاختلاف علي كاتب سفر مجرد اراء فقط  ولكن بيكون في الكنيسة اجماع وتقليد علي كاتب السفر  وصلت النقطة دي






			2- وكيف إذا أختلف فيه المؤمنين المعاصرين لها كما هو الحال في بعض الأسفار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي الحبيب  جميع الاسفار منذ البدايه معورفه بالتسليم تعرف يعني اية بالتسليم لذلك معروف عند الجميع ولكن ان اعترض احد علي شي بيكون مجرد راي  لذلك تجد الكنيسة منذ العصور الاولي تؤمن بجميع الاسفار الموجودة الان ولكن بجانب الايمان بيكون هناك اراء شخصية لبعض النقاط






			3- وكيف أن الله تعهد بحفظ كتابه وبالرغم من ذلك لم يحفظ ودخل فيه الكثير من عبث العابثيين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قال كدة بتجيب منين الكلام دا
كلام الله ثابت لا يزول مش نيجي ونقول الله ينسخ كلامه لية بيعلب معانا





			4- هل يختلف في كلام الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارف بتقول كلام وخلاص وليس له علاقه بالموضوع
اية هو اللي يختلف في كلام الله 




			5- ولو تعدي الأمر  إلي أنجيل لم يعرف من كاتبه ووضع عليه أسم أحد الأشخاص هل يقبل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا حبيب افهم
الكنيسة مش قبلت انجيل ورفضت الاخر لا
الكنيسة تسلمت الاناجيل
تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمت
فهمت 



			وفي النهاية أحب أن اوضح شيئا بسيط لا تكثروا من الكلام عن مصادري وأدخل في الموضوع
مباشرة ولا تتحدث عني بأي شئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اتمن انك تعمل كدة ركز في نقطة واحدة مش من شمال الي يمين

ركز في نقطة واحدة
*


----------



## soso_mem (19 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم الفاضل  

أولا من الذي نقل الأجماع الذي تتحدث عنه يا أخي ركز أنت شويه أنا سبق وقلت أن هناك كنائس كانت تقبل أسفار وترفض اٍسفار أخري

ثانيا :  تعدي  الأمر إلي أن هناك الكثير من الكنائس كانت تتبع أناجيل من التي تسمونها الأن المنحولة 

ثالثا : تواضع من الكاتب لا يكتب أسمه أزاي من الواجب أن يضع اسمه حتي نميز الكاتب الرباني عن الكاتب الكاذب ولا إيه ،،،، ولماذا الأسفار الأخري وضع عليها أسم الكاتب هل كان ذلك الكاتب غير متواضع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

****** وكان في الكنيسة الأولي يقولون أن معرفة كاتب السفر تتوقف عليه قانونية الرسالة ؟؟؟؟ 

رابعا : أليس كلما أقتربنا من زمن المسيح كان أهل ذلك الزمان أقدر علي فهم الكتاب المقدس ومعرقة صحيحة من خطأه 

حامسا : المقصد كان من سؤالي هل يختلف في كلام الله ؟؟؟ يعني كلام الله يحدث عليه أختلاف بين الناس ؟؟؟؟؟ 

أخيرا أنا لا أتحدث عن مواضيع كثيرة الموضوع واحد ومتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس ومعرفة مدي صحته 
وتلك كانت نقطة البحث من الداية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2011)

*


soso_mem قال:



أخي الكريم الفاضل  

أولا من الذي نقل الأجماع الذي تتحدث عنه يا أخي ركز أنت شويه أنا سبق وقلت أن هناك كنائس كانت تقبل أسفار وترفض اٍسفار أخري



أنقر للتوسيع...



يا اخي الحبيب الرجاء ركز في نقطة واحدة فقططططططط

يا اخي الحبيب كل الكنائس في العالم في القرون الاولي كانت تقبله الاسفار لانها مسلمه لهم وليس اختيار البعض

ولكن في في وسط هذا الاجماع بالتسليم بعض الاراء فقط اراء شخصيه وليس لكنائس ارجو انت ركز 




			ثانيا :  تعدي  الأمر إلي أن هناك الكثير من الكنائس كانت تتبع أناجيل من التي تسمونها الأن المنحولة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من هي هذه الكنائس وما هي اسماء الاسفار فيها واتمني تاتي بالدليل اولا ثن بعد ذلك  هوضح لك بعض النقاط في النقطة دي





			ثالثا : تواضع من الكاتب لا يكتب أسمه أزاي من الواجب أن يضع اسمه حتي نميز الكاتب الرباني عن الكاتب الكاذب ولا إيه ،،،، ولماذا الأسفار الأخري وضع عليها أسم الكاتب هل كان ذلك الكاتب غير متواضع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فين الاسفار اللي عليها اسم الكتاب انت لا تفرق بين الرسائل والاسفار والاناجيل تخلط الجميع ببعض 
ثانيا في اناجيل مكتوب عليها انجيل بطرس مثلا يعني بطرس اللي كاتبها  ؟!!!


****** وكان في الكنيسة الأولي يقولون أن معرفة كاتب السفر تتوقف عليه قانونية الرسالة ؟؟؟؟ 

طيب ما انا شرحت ليك ان تسلم الكاتب للنجيل يؤكد هو الكاتب للكنيسة الاولي بجانب اشارات كثيرة في الانجيب بجانب شهادة الاباء في الكنيسة الاولي انه فلان هو الكاتب





			رابعا : أليس كلما أقتربنا من زمن المسيح كان أهل ذلك الزمان أقدر علي فهم الكتاب المقدس ومعرقة صحيحة من خطأه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد ولكن بالاجماع وليس للاراء الشخصية فاهم دي 




			حامسا : المقصد كان من سؤالي هل يختلف في كلام الله ؟؟؟ يعني كلام الله يحدث عليه أختلاف بين الناس ؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت بتجيب من شمال لليمين   يعني لو جة واحد شرير او غير مؤمن او ضعيف في الايمان او له راي شخصي واختلف معنا معني كدة ان دا مش كلام ربنا

طيب ما السنه غير الشعيه في القران فرصه بقي 




			أخيرا أنا لا أتحدث عن مواضيع كثيرة الموضوع واحد ومتعلقة بالكتاب المقدس ومعرفة مدي صحته 
وتلك كانت نقطة البحث من الداية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حدد نقطة واحد وبعد ما تخلص ادخل في النقطة التاني مستحيل تكلم في كل النقاط مرة واحدة


*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2011)

> 1-* كيف إن لم يعرف كاتب السفر كما هو في الكثير من الأسفار  ولم يعرف متي كتب كما هو موجود في الكثير من الأسفار أيضا*


*مفيش سفر فى العهد الجديد غير معروف كاتبه وبالنسبة لتحديد تاريخه دا لا يخص موضوع القانونية لكن اقدر اثبتلك باقوال العلماء تأريخ كل سفر
*


> *وكيف إذا أختلف فيه المؤمنين المعاصرين لها كما هو الحال في بعض الأسفار*


*الاجماع نحن لا نؤمن بقانونية سفر سوى لم تم الاجماع على قبوله ضمن قانون الكتاب 
اراء بعض اشخاص بخصوص بعض اسفار لا يحمل اى ثقل امام اجماع الكل
*


> *وكيف أن الله تعهد بحفظ كتابه وبالرغم من ذلك لم يحفظ ودخل فيه الكثير من عبث العابثيين*


*ممنوع تتطلق كلمة بدون دليل 
*


> *هل يختلف في كلام الله*


*كلمة الله ليست مقتصرة على فقط الاعلان المكتوب هناك اعلانات كثيرة جدا 
الوحى المكتوب وسيلة وليس غاية وبالرغم من كدا القانونية لم يدخلها اى شئ لم يكتب بسلطان رسولى
*[QUOTE*]**ولو تعدي الأمر  إلي أنجيل لم يعرف من كاتبه ووضع عليه أسم أحد الأشخاص هل يقبل* [/QUOTE]
*لم يحدث وان ادخل فى قانون الكتاب انجيل غير رسولى 
ماهو موجود فى قانون العهد الجديد من الاناجيل الاربعة تسلمته الكنيسة الجامعة بالتواتر من الاباء الرسل والاربعة انجيل من ضمن 20 سفرا لم يحدث عليهم اى نزاع واتفقت الكنيسة الجامعة من بداية العصر الرسولى على قبولهم ولا سواهم 
اى سؤال تانى
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2011)

> *أولا من الذي نقل الأجماع الذي تتحدث عنه يا أخي ركز أنت شويه أنا سبق وقلت أن هناك كنائس كانت تقبل أسفار وترفض اٍسفار أخري*


*فى المجامع المسكونية اللى ضمت كل مراكز الكنائس فى العالم القديم 
بالاضافة الى ان الاباء فى كل كنيسة محلية اقرت بقانونية الاسفار
عندنا فى كنيسة الاسكندرية اتت قائمة اثناسيوس مطابقة لقانونا الحالى
قائمة جيروم واغسطينوس مطابقى لقانون الكنيسة الغربية 
السريان ادخلوا تعديلات ال 5 اسفار الغير موجودين فى البشيطا الشرقية اللى بترجع لمنتصف القرن الثانى واصبحت تتضم كل قانون العهد الجديد فى القرن الرابع واصبح تقليد الكنيسة السريانية مطابق لنفس قانون اسكندرية وروما
*


> *تعدي  الأمر إلي أن هناك الكثير من الكنائس كانت تتبع أناجيل من التي تسمونها الأن المنحولة*


* 
ورينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا توجد كنيسة واحدة اقرت بقانونية انجيل غير قانونى واستخدمته ككتاب له سلطان رسولى سوى الاربع اناجيل
*


> *تواضع من الكاتب لا يكتب أسمه أزاي من الواجب أن يضع اسمه حتي نميز الكاتب الرباني عن الكاتب الكاذب ولا إيه ،،،، ولماذا الأسفار الأخري وضع عليها أسم الكاتب هل كان ذلك الكاتب غير متواضع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


*ويكتب اسمه ليه على انجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الانجيل بيسجل حياة يسوع فما الذى سيقحم اسم كاتبه فى الموضوع
هل هو يسجل حياته ام حياة يسوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الذى يسجل اسمه هو رسائل العهد الجديد لانها رسالة مرسلة من شخص لكنيسة معينة
وهناك اناجيل منحولة مسجل فى بدايتها اسماء منسوبة للاباء الرسول وعرفت انها كتبت فى عصور متاخرة ولا علاقة لها بتلاميذ او رسل المسيح
انتساب الاربع اناجيل لهذة الشخصيات المذكورة لم يوجد عليها اى خلاف فى تاريخ الكنيسة 
*


> *رابعا : أليس كلما أقتربنا من زمن المسيح كان أهل ذلك الزمان أقدر علي فهم الكتاب المقدس ومعرقة صحيحة من خطأه*


*مش فاهم ايه علاقة الكلام دا بالقانونية
*


> *حامسا : المقصد كان من سؤالي هل يختلف في كلام الله ؟؟؟ يعني كلام الله يحدث عليه أختلاف بين الناس ؟؟؟؟؟*


*ابن مسعود كان يحك المعوذتين من مصحفه بالرغم من ان رسولك املى عليه القران كاملا وقال خذوه القران من اربعة وهو من ضمنهم
ولما سالناكوا قولتوا الاجماع قال ان المعوذتين من المصحف بالرغم من ان ابن مسعود يعتبر هو نفسه من كتاب الوحى ورفض المعوذتين كجزء من متن القران الاصلى وقال انها لا يتعدوا كادعية فقط 
نرجع لموضوعنا

الاراء الشخصية لا تكون قانون 
القانون يتكون باجتماع الكل فى كل مراكز الكنيسة على كلمة واحدة 
والاجماع فى الكنيسة مصعوم وليس الاب فى حد ذاته معصوم*


----------

